# [BRUTAL]termino el semestre con ganancias record



## motoendurero (3 Jul 2012)

No me doy besos porque no soy maricón, que si no....



El 2T ha sido un exitazo que se une a un semestre de gloria.


Beneficios por un tubo y, todos ellos cotizando en Luxemburgo al 1%.

Lo dicho... 

precio bajos (muy bajos, según mi competencia), buen servicio(lo dicen mis clientes) y, así tenemos la cuadratura del circulo.


por cierto... me he enterado que hay unas cuantas naves mas en el poligono de fuente del jarro junto a la mia en concurso de acreedores que.... :baba:


) ) )


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (3 Jul 2012)

Besarse a uno mismo no es sexo, es masturbacion. Por lo demas, enhorabuena.


----------



## Facha (3 Jul 2012)

Me alegro... pero espero que tengas un buen paragüas.


----------



## motoendurero (4 Jul 2012)

venta de materia de oficina. desde mobiliario hasta todo un compacto catálogo de productos, "cienes" de veces mas baratos que los careros que todos conocemos de los tochocatalogos.

yo tengo un catálogo menos extenso pero mas eficiente y economico.


ah... tambien vendo al sur de Francia...


----------



## Katilot (4 Jul 2012)

Tu eras el que quería vender SAP??

Qué pasó al final con tu proyecto, si no es mucho preguntar? Indagaste más?

Me alegro que te vaya bien las cosas, pero una duda. Dónde tienes instalado el negocio físicamente, aquí en España? No deberías tributar según la norma española?

Mi no entender.


----------



## NCB (4 Jul 2012)

El secreto del éxito incluso durante la crisis es bien sencillo:

Ofrecer el producto o servicio adecuado a la demanda y hacerlo con precios ajustados al máximo y una calidad aceptable en incluso ligeramente superior a lo esperado por el cliente.

Y por supuesto tener dinero.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jul 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> Beneficios por un tubo y, todos ellos cotizando en Luxemburgo al 1%.
> 
> 
> > Luego no seremos de los que se queja de que la selección paga los impuestos de la prima en Ucrania no? (tanto tu como los que te dan la enhorabuena)
> ...


----------



## Bubble Boy (4 Jul 2012)

Facha dijo:


> Me alegro... pero espero que tengas un buen* paragüas*.



Bang, bang.


----------



## motoendurero (4 Jul 2012)

la cosa es bien sencilla. ya lo expliqué.

mi empresa de "toda la vida" la tengo aquí que es a quien facturo a mis clientes.

a su vez, mi empresa "de toda la vida" compra productos a otra empresa de luxemburgo.

calculo las cosas para que la empresa "de toda la vida" no gane mucho y los beneficios se queden en luxemburgo.

es bien sencillo y el coste solo es un 1% de impuestos y otro 1% del beneficio en conceptos de gastos de gestión( en España seria un 25% del impuesto de sociedades)

otra cosa es si fuera una empresa de servicios, como mi extinta empresa de limpiezas, en ese caso, no me lo plantearia. Pero si comprais productos fuera y lo revendeis en España, la sociedad patrimonial en luxemburgo es lo ideal.

mano de santo.


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jul 2012)

Y como te traes la pasta a España? No hay witholding tax?


----------



## motoendurero (4 Jul 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como te traes la pasta a España? No hay witholding tax?




¿quien la quiere traer a España? 

Para "sacar dinero", recalculas lo que quieres que gane la empresa "de toda la vida" y, luego, lo cobras en nomina. De tal forma, que la retencion al final, te la devuelvan por no llegar al minimo y, la "empresa de toda la vida" no tiene beneficios o son simbólicos.

Despues, la gente se troncha de risa cuando le digo que gano, 12.000€ brutos al año. ::


pero claro... tampoco saben que se pueden operar por banca electronica y comprar cosas con cuentas en luxenburgo.


----------



## tica (4 Jul 2012)

y que necesitas para montar una empresa en Luxemburgo, porque me imagino que fácil no sera. No?


----------



## motoendurero (5 Jul 2012)

tica dijo:


> y que necesitas para montar una empresa en Luxemburgo, porque me imagino que fácil no sera. No?




me pidieron 30.000€ en la gestoria.

luego todo lo hace ellos.

esos 30.000€ no se pierden, sino que forma parte del fondo de la empresa. desde el momento inicial, ya se puede "gastar" en compras de cosas y así.


obviamente...en mi asesoria no "asesoran" a todo el personal, sino a quienes muevan cierta cantidad.

Vamos... que para 10.000€ ni se mueven.


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (5 Jul 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> ¿quien la quiere traer a España?
> 
> Para "sacar dinero", recalculas lo que quieres que gane la empresa "de toda la vida" y, luego, lo cobras en nomina. De tal forma, que la retencion al final, te la devuelvan por no llegar al minimo y, la "empresa de toda la vida" no tiene beneficios o son simbólicos.
> 
> ...



El crujido de la mordida que te va a dar Hacienda se va a escuchar hasta en Ganímedes. 

Y te lo dice uno que tienen cuenta en Luxemburgo pero hace las cosas bien.


----------



## motoendurero (5 Jul 2012)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> El crujido de la mordida que te va a dar Hacienda se va a escuchar hasta en Ganímedes.
> 
> Y te lo dice uno que tienen cuenta en Luxemburgo pero hace las cosas bien.



pues en la asesoria no han tenido problema alguno.

es lo mismo que hacen los de apple entre España e Irlanda.


----------



## automono (5 Jul 2012)

independientemente de donde factures, creo que eres la unica empresa del sector que aumenta ventas, porque todos los de mobiliario de oficina que conozco van de cabeza al abismo


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (5 Jul 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> pues en la asesoria no han tenido problema alguno.
> 
> es lo mismo que hacen los de apple entre España e Irlanda.



Tú no eres Apple ni una multinacional. Eres un español con residencia en España con una empresa española haciendo envíos físicos desde España. Y ojo, que Luxemburgo no es un paraíso fiscal. Todos tus movimientos allí están en conocimiento de Hacienda.

Estas asesorías y abogados-milagro son como los que tenía el difunto Jesús Gil y tal y tal y tal. Mientras les pagues su comisión te dorarán la píldora. Cuando te llegue la inspección maricón el último.


----------



## CRÁPULA (5 Jul 2012)

¿Y no te da yuyu poner aquí todos esos datos? nusé


----------



## Gürtelito (5 Jul 2012)

Cuando algún inspector se presente en la oficina o te llegue la carta de inspección de rigor, espero que nos cuentes con detalle como va la susodicha inspección.

Suelen tardar 2-3 años desde que se abre el negocio en empezar a tocar los cojones.


----------



## automono (5 Jul 2012)

exactamen, que haces?
te inventas facturas emitidas por tu empresa de Luxemburgo a tu empresa de España???

tio, creo que eso canta que no veas


----------



## motoendurero (5 Jul 2012)

está bien claro...

la mercancia del puerto de Valencia se reenvia a mi empresa como una compra-venta entre dos empresas de la ue. Es decir... el destino es la empresa de luxemburgo, pero los productos no llegan a estar fisicamente allí, porque han sido ya vendidos a una empresa española(la mia...)

la de luxemburgo me vende a la "empresa de toda la vida" unos productos.

casi todo el margen comercial se queda en luxemburgo.la "empresa de toda la vida" se queda con el margin suficiente para pagar nominas y tal.

al final de la historia, la empresa de luxemburgo tiene beneficios que solo tributan al 1% y, encima, tengo en dinero fuera de España

Obviamente... mi nombre no figura como titular de la empresa y, todas las operaciones bancarias se hacen bajo mi supervisión.

Vamos... que el banco antes de que los administradores hagan algo, ya me estan enviando un email de confirmacion. 

lo curioso esque dichos movimientos por telebanca suelo hacerlos yo.


----------



## tica (5 Jul 2012)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> El crujido de la mordida que te va a dar Hacienda se va a escuchar hasta en Ganímedes.
> 
> Y te lo dice uno que tienen cuenta en Luxemburgo pero hace las cosas bien.



Pues ves contando, para cuando nos haga falta:XX:


----------



## automono (5 Jul 2012)

ja ja ja! o sea, que la empresa de luxemburgo, no está a tu nombre, con lo cual, deduzco, que ese dinero, aunque tengas tu acceso por internet a las cuentas, tampoco está a tu nombre...

ya se cual será el final


----------



## motoendurero (5 Jul 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> ja ja ja! o sea, que la empresa de luxemburgo, no está a tu nombre, con lo cual, deduzco, que ese dinero, aunque tengas tu acceso por internet a las cuentas, tampoco está a tu nombre...
> 
> ya se cual será el final




sip... que dejo que me roben la casta patria.


de todas formas... no tengo solo una cuenta.... 


además, a diferencia de aquí que ponen a mendigos como administradores de empresas para evadir al fisco, en luxemburgo son personal especializado.

Vamos... hay peña que tiene hasta 10 empresas a su nombre y, claro, se llevan una pasta sin hacer nada. Buen negocio.. si señor.


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 Jul 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> la cosa es bien sencilla. ya lo expliqué.
> 
> mi empresa de "toda la vida" la tengo aquí que es a quien facturo a mis clientes.
> 
> ...



Deseandote lo mejor...¡qué no te pille hacienda porque eso no es legal! 

Puedes preguntar en la oficina d etu agencia tributaria más cercana


----------



## cusbe11 (6 Jul 2012)

Efectivamente, no es legal. El domicilio fiscal de esa actividad está situado en España, la toma de decisiones y la actividad principal se hacen desde España, la mayoría de las ventas son en España... Sea usted precavido y no ande diciendo muy alto lo de que gana 12000 euros al año, no sea que alguien de la competencia le denuncie a la AEAT. Eso al margen de que, claro, es casi seguro el que le acabarán cogiendo. Luxemburgo no es un paraíso fiscal en lo que concierne a opacidad, y su empresa española está teniendo un flujo constatable con una empresa de Luxemburgo al mismo tiempo que tiene beneficios mínimos para cubrir la actividad. Incluso si tuviera una inspección arbitraria, me pregunto cómo justificaría usted ese movimiento de capitales y mercancías, esos beneficios, esos sueldos...

Por otra parte, el topic no se debería llamar "termino el semestre con ganancias record" sino "uso ingeniería fiscal y competencia desleal para ganar dinero con mi empresa".

Y luego nos quejamos viendo noticias sobre banqueros y deportistas.


----------



## Enterao (6 Jul 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> independientemente de donde factures, creo que eres la unica empresa del sector que aumenta ventas, porque todos los de mobiliario de oficina que conozco van de cabeza al abismo



a mi me parece que se esta tirando el pegote , ha leido lo de apple y nos esta contando su version ficticia ..

nadie que tenga 2 dedos de frente va contando que gana mucho..dime de que presumes....


----------



## Hacendado (6 Jul 2012)

Típico personaje español que vive para intentar dar envidia a los demás, ostentar lo material y basar su felicidad en la supuesta infelicidad de los demás. Eso sí que es pobreza.


----------



## automono (6 Jul 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> Con los datos que das, me han bastado dos búsquedas en google para saber cuál es tu empresa, donde está y cómo te llamas.
> 
> Ten cuidado con las cosas que se van dejando por Internet. Si eso lo he podido hacer yo, imagínate un inspector de Hacienda.



tio, a ver si me enseñas a buscar en google, porque ni por casualidad encuentro yo tanto...


----------



## Chuck Norris (7 Jul 2012)

¿Y Hacienda no lo considera todo esto operaciones vinculadas? Con el hambre que tienen ya puedes ir preparando pasta para la multa.


----------



## isasosttw (13 Sep 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> tio, a ver si me enseñas a buscar en google, porque ni por casualidad encuentro yo tanto...



hombre:

nombre del polígono (que tiene su propia página con buscador)

introducrir "oficina" en el buscador.

te salen las empresas 

Descartas lo que es evidente

aplicas un poco de sentido común: si vende por catálogo al menos debe tener página "gueb"

TACHAN. tienes el nombre de la empresa

con eso y siguiendo el mismo método, .....


----------



## trancos123 (13 Sep 2012)

isasosttw dijo:


> hombre:
> 
> nombre del polígono (que tiene su propia página con buscador)
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Muy cierto, si esto fuera putalocura le habrían hecho un owned de campeonato.

Polígono Industrial Fuente del Jarro Paterna - España

Pero seamos buenos y vamos a comprarle algo...


----------



## Sombra (13 Sep 2012)

Yo no entiendo nada, pero seguramente hay más envidiosos en Pandereta Land de lo que creía. ¿A que viene ahora reflotar un post para dar datos y esas polleces? Si ha tenido superávit pues olé sus empresas, ¿que hay cierta alegalidad en sus maneras? Pues seguramente así se hicieron millonarios los inditex and company, nadie se hace millonario en un país donde te sablean el 30% de impuesto sin tocar las lagunas del sistema.

En fin, envidia. Quien se lo crea que se lo crea, y quien no, pues que no levante alfombras, que hay gente (de hacienda sobretodo) que cobra por ello.

Lo bueno de todos los emprendedores (o la mayoría) es que comienzan en negro y acaban haciéndolo legal a la mínima que pueden. Así se han montado los chiringuitos más grandes del mundo.


----------



## motoendurero (13 Sep 2012)

queeee.... en Paterna solo tengo una nave que compré. Todavía no la tengo muy llena...pero todo se andará.

mi domicilio fiscal no está ahí...por ahora.


----------



## kudeiro (14 Sep 2012)

Perdona, y a quien coño le importa lo que cuentas?


----------



## motoendurero (14 Sep 2012)

kudeiro dijo:


> Perdona, y a quien coño le importa lo que cuentas?



a mucha gente que está indecisa en montar una empresa.

que los comienzos (yo tardé 10 años en ver pasta gansa...) son muy duros.


----------



## Biodiesel (15 Sep 2012)

Por curiosidad las compraventas entre la empresa de Luxemburgo y la española las haces pasar por "entregas intracomunitarias de bienes"?


----------



## Gji (15 Sep 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> Yo no entiendo nada, pero seguramente hay más envidiosos en Pandereta Land de lo que creía. ¿A que viene ahora reflotar un post para dar datos y esas polleces? Si ha tenido superávit pues olé sus empresas, ¿que hay cierta alegalidad en sus maneras? Pues seguramente así se hicieron millonarios los inditex and company, *nadie se hace millonario en un país donde te sablean el 30% de impuesto sin tocar las lagunas del sistema.*
> 
> En fin, envidia. Quien se lo crea que se lo crea, y quien no, pues que no levante alfombras, que hay gente (de hacienda sobretodo) que cobra por ello.
> 
> Lo bueno de todos los emprendedores (o la mayoría) es que comienzan en negro y acaban haciéndolo legal a la mínima que pueden. Así se han montado los chiringuitos más grandes del mundo.



Esos (los que nos defraudan, a mí, a tí y al resto de la sociedad) 
son unos hijos de puta. :



> Lo bueno de todos los emprendedores (o la mayoría) es que comienzan en negro y acaban haciéndolo legal a la mínima que pueden. Así se han montado los chiringuitos más grandes del mundo.



Giliipollez autojustificativa de sus actos erróneos.


----------



## motoendurero (15 Sep 2012)

Biodiesel dijo:


> Por curiosidad las compraventas entre la empresa de Luxemburgo y la española las haces pasar por "entregas intracomunitarias de bienes"?



así es.

dicha venta entre Luxemburgo y España no tiene iva; sino que se cobra cuando yo facturo a mis clientes en España (tambien tengo en Francia que, a su vez, tampoco les facturo el iva).


Obviamente... luego el iva que yo ingreso y el iva que paga la importacion de bienes fuera de la UE, se devuelve porque practicamente son operaciones intracomunitarias.


----------



## Sombra (15 Sep 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> a mucha gente que está indecisa en montar una empresa.
> 
> que los comienzos (yo tardé 10 años en ver pasta gansa...) son muy duros.



Exacto.
Es motivamente, sobretodo para los que comenzamos.


----------



## loflipo (15 Sep 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> Exacto.
> Es motivamente, sobretodo para los que comenzamos.



Macho, Sombra, que pareces una persona cabal... No me jodas que te resulta motivador el "éxito" empresarial de alguien que:

- trata de explotar a sus trabajadores
- defrauda consistentemente, con el agravante de que es (al parecer) una empresa rentable
- y además se jacta de ello

Una cosa es que haya gente que no tenga más cojones que empezar de forma alegal y otra ser un ruin que nos estafa al resto, a estos ultimos habia que colgarlos igual que a los politicos, pero ea sera que estoy loco ::


----------



## Woody (15 Sep 2012)

Gji dijo:


> Esos (los que nos defraudan, a mí, a tí y al resto de la sociedad)
> son unos hijos de puta. :



Hijos de puta son los ladrones que usando la fuerza de las pistolas del Estado y la amenaza *roban* a los demás el fruto de su trabajo honrado. Tanto los que lo ejecutan como los que lo permiten y promueven.

Votarlo democráticamente no te da derecho a robar al vecino, al igual que no basta con que lo vote la mitad más uno para asesinar al vecino y vender sus órganos. O no debería.

Saqueadores de mierda.


----------



## motoendurero (15 Sep 2012)

yo no hago nada ilegal; pago mis impuestos en....



...Luxemburgo(1%) que son menores al impuesto de sociedades(30%) o el de renta(47%) que me tocaria pagar por según eligiera la forma de disponer del dinero aquí en al madre patria.


----------



## Sombra (15 Sep 2012)

loflipo dijo:


> Macho, Sombra, que pareces una persona cabal... No me jodas que te resulta motivador el "éxito" empresarial de alguien que:
> 
> - trata de explotar a sus trabajadores
> - defrauda consistentemente, con el agravante de que es (al parecer) una empresa rentable
> ...



Seguramente tienes toda la razón.
Estados de ánimo. Estoy a las puertas de abrir un negocio y tengo tantas ganas de que me llenen los oídos de que todo va a salir bien, que poco me importa lo demás.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (15 Sep 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> venta de materia de oficina. desde mobiliario hasta todo un compacto catálogo de productos, "cienes" de veces mas baratos que los careros que todos conocemos de los tochocatalogos.
> 
> yo tengo un catálogo menos extenso pero mas eficiente y economico.
> 
> ...



*
Congratulations.* lo primero de todo.


Por curiosidad, comparado con empresas como Unipapel (Adveo) (Dueña de Spicers Europa) donde estarías en tamaño y Precios.


Un saludo.
Se bueno y consume algo en España para reactivar coño, que estamos que lo tiramos,


----------



## Biodiesel (15 Sep 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> así es.
> 
> dicha venta entre Luxemburgo y España no tiene iva; sino que se cobra cuando yo facturo a mis clientes en España (tambien tengo en Francia que, a su vez, tampoco les facturo el iva).
> 
> ...



Perdona que haga de abogado del diablo, pero este un caso del que podemos aprender todos:

a) Al entrar las mercancías por Valencia, aduana cobra el IVA a tu empresa de Lux. Pongamos 100 + 21 € IVA

b) La empresa de Lux vende sin IVA a tu española, pongamos 200 €

c) La española vende al particular, pongamos a 300 € + 63€ IVA

d) Finalmente la empresa de Lux podría reclamar los 21€ y la española debe de pagar los 63€ a Hacienda. Resultado de IVA similar a si lo hicieras todo sólo con la española. Salvo por un feo detalle:

Si la mercancía no llega a Luxemburgo hay un fraude de IVA en el punto b) ya que se supone* que no puedes demostrar el transporte a Lux porque no lo ha habido. Es decir, en una inspección te harían pagar los 42€ de IVA del punto b) más la multa en caso de no superar los 120.000 € en IVA o cárcel si los superas.

Tirando de este hilo se demuestra que la operación es 100% española con lo que hay fraude también en el impuesto de sociedades y en el IRPF. Buen paquete el que te puede caer.

Moraleja: Creo que has elegido la peor opción entre las dos que hay, es decir 100% legal o 100% fraudulento, te quedas en el 50%. El problema es que las consecuencias es que pagarías como si fueras 100% fraudulento.

Así que ya que estás medio metido en el pantano, te recomiendo que salgas de él o estás a punto de tener que meter una empresa pantalla o "trucha" de por medio para convertirte en un fraude "carrusel" de tomo y lomo. 

se supone*: Con esto doy a suponer que no estás falsificando los documentos de transporte de mercancías, CMR, etc... ¡y lo peor es que tarde o temprano te los van a pedir!

Haz un análisis de costes de meter las mercancías por puerto Francés ya que de esta manera serías en mi opinión legal ya que sí hay transporte real intracomunitario. Y ESTO ES MUY IMPORTANTE.

P.D: ¿Está alguna de tus empresas en el Registro de operador intracomunitario o VIES?


----------



## motoendurero (15 Sep 2012)

hay un pequeño detalle....

que la empresa de Luxemburgo "no está" oficialmente a mi nombre en el registro equivalente mercantil. Sino que es un documento "privado" con igual validez.

Es lo mismo, aqui en España, que hacer una compra-venta del piso "sin" registrarla. Se tiene el documento notarial de compra-venta pero, no aparece en el registro publico de la propiedad.

Los documento de viaje y transporte no incuplen nada ya que pagan todos sus impuestos y están declarados pero.. por "optimizaciones" de logistica, al tener "clientes en España" interesa que la empresa de Luxemburgo tenga su entrada de mercancias por el puerto de Valencia.



Tengo 20 empleados "fijos"  y, entre el inspector de trabajo, el juzgado de lo social, Hacienda y la Seguridad social, no tengo ni una sola multa ni en pagos ni en retrados ni en paralelas.


podríamos decir... que mi empresa, la española, actúa como una "filial" de la de Luxemburgo ya que, practicamente, le compra el 100% de las mercancias.

Actuación similar a ciertas mutinacionales del fármaco de la ciudad condal que actúan de esa guisa.... :o


----------



## Biodiesel (15 Sep 2012)

Ah OK, se me había pasado ese detalle. Entonces ya tienes la sociedad "pantalla" que comentaba en mi anterior comentario.

Suerte con los negocios!


----------



## cusbe11 (16 Sep 2012)

Vamos a suponer que ignoramos el problema de que lo que se propone en este topic es ilegal, ya que viola el principio de domicilio fiscal de forma evidente, y también vamos a suponer que en Hacienda son idiotas y no sospechan de los flujos de dinero con Luxemburgo (país que ante investigaciones de fraude fiscal carece de secreto bancario), ni de que la empresa española siempre ande con beneficio cero o casi, o que sus resultados sean mucho mejores que otras empresas parecidas, o que su dueño, considerando todo lo anterior, casualmente posea un sueldo despreciable en temas tributarios. Todo esto ya lo mencioné en la tercera página del hilo.

Insisto, incluso dejando a un lado lo mencionado, que no es moco de pavo, vamos a suponer que dentro de cinco años el forero motoendurero posee una sociedad luxemburguesa con una cuenta en aquel país con un saldo de 1 millón de euros. ¿Cómo usar ese dinero sin levantar sospechas? ¿Cómo se saca de la sociedad? ¿Cómo se justifica su gasto?

Se ponga como se ponga, el dinero en la sociedad de Luxemburgo es dinero negro a efectos de las haciendas de cualquier país no paraíso fiscal, simplemente aplicando el concepto de residencia fiscal. Y el dinero negro, aunque no lo parezca, es un coñazo, ¿si no por qué todo el mundo intenta blanquearlo?

La estrategia de motoendurero me parece de un cortoplacismo, de una peligrosidad y de una dejadez obvias. Yo no estaría tranquilo haciendo lo que él hace, por mucho que sobre el papel todo le parezca fácil.


----------



## Desaforado (16 Sep 2012)

A mí me cuesta creer que haya alguien tan tonto como para escribir todo esto aquí, así que sólo se me ocurren dos cosas: o es un simple cuento para agitar el foro o es una nueva táctica de Hacienda para vaya usted a saber qué fin.


----------



## motoendurero (16 Sep 2012)

vamos a ver...

está claro que no puedo hacerme una transferencia por el morro de 1.000.000€ . Ya dijimos que la repatriacion de los dineros puede ser un problema (para aquel que quiera repatrialo  )

pero se puede sacar 10.000€ y llevarlo a España sin problemas...  

mi sueldo en España es mileurista y cotizo como tal. Pero realmente tendría que cobrar como todo buen forero unos 75.000€ brutos año que, según hacienda se llevaría la mitad. Por ello, me pongo un sueldo bajo("filial" española) y el resto lo dejo en Luxemburgo, cotizando al 1% del impuesto de sociedades, ....por si acaso. :fiufiu:


----------



## cusbe11 (16 Sep 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> vamos a ver...
> 
> está claro que no puedo hacerme una transferencia por el morro de 1.000.000€ . Ya dijimos que la repatriacion de los dineros puede ser un problema (para aquel que quiera repatrialo  )
> 
> ...



Que puede hacer una transferencia puntual y limitada sin levantar sospechas (más de las que ya de por sí levanta con la estrategia que usted usa) nadie lo pone en duda. Pero el objeto de cualquier empresa es ganar dinero, y poder utilizarlo. Usted mismo reconoce que la repatriación de los dineros puede ser un problema, pero es que ya no hablamos de repatriación, sino de su uso en cualquier país que no sea un paraíso fiscal. Si ahora mismo se muda a Francia, o a Estados Unidos, estaría en las mismas. Ya no es sólo que pueda o no hacer gastos importantes en esos países sin levantar sospechas, es que si la Hacienda española sospechara, existe colaboración total en materia fiscal. De hecho, ya la hay con Luxemburgo en caso de investigación de fraude.

Por eso digo que lo que usted hace me parece cortoplacista y temerario. Lo primero, por lo dicho, y lo segundo porque lo que lleva a cabo es ilegal de acuerdo con la legislación de cualquier país mínimamente serio. Y con la de España. Lo que usted hace es un delito bastante antiguo, a ver si se piensa que no ha habido gente que ha acabado en chirona por hacer lo mismo. Las truchas (y truchos) son muy comunes... Es curioso, se queja de la idiosincrasia y los políticos españoles, y sin embargo esta cometiendo un delito muy conocido de forma bastante chapucera y que, a la larga, puede incluso perjudicarle sobremanera. 

A corto plazo, puede serle muy ventajoso, pero a medio y largo cada vez que quiera usar el dinero tendrá que andar con muchísimo cuidado, porque sin ir más lejos, a partir de 120000 euros de fraude puede ir a la cárcel.

Y no le quiero meter miedo, pero haciendo una búsqueda rápida:

La Fiscalía acusa a unas seis empresas al año por defraudar a Hacienda más de 120.000

Y eso sólo en Navarra. Vuelvo a decir lo mismo, los que tienen dinero negro quieren blanquearlo casi como sea, y usted está creando dinero negro mientras alardea en unos foros de internet.

Allá usted y su pasta.


----------



## motoendurero (16 Sep 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> .....




querido conforero....
le agradezco sus advertencias, pero es algo que se lleva haciendo desde hace mucho tiempo en España.

Comprar y vender; es una transacción como cualquier otra entre dos empresas. ¿Quien puede demostrar que tengo poder de gestión en la otra empresa si no figuro en ningún sitio público? 

otra cosa distinta es manejar dinero sin singún tipo de transacción o mercancia, como lo que le pasa a Urdangarín... que no le pillaron por las transferencias, sino, porque no habia servicio o mercancia de por medio. De ahí, salieron sus cuentas a la luz y no a la inversa.

te asombrarías la gente que usa este método para tener una empresa saneada y evitar el tipo tan alto de impuestos de España.

De lo que me arrepiento es de no haberlo hecho antes.


----------



## cusbe11 (16 Sep 2012)

Sí, sí, y lo que hacía Al Capone también eran "transacciones". Usted puede usar los términos que más le convengan, pero la verdad es que lo que está cometiendo es un delito por el que hay bastantes personas en las cárceles de muchos países entre los que está España. Eso que usa se llama empresa trucha, y es uno de los fraudes más conocidos que existen. Si Hacienda sospecha de usted e inicia una investigación, y hay múltiples indicios para la misma que ya he descrito, el gobierno luxemburgués proporcionará información de cuentas bancarias en su país. De ahí a multas y cárcel hay un sólo paso. Y luego está el tema de cómo usar el dinero sin levantar más sospechas en cualquier no paraíso fiscal donde habite.

Pero allá usted.


----------



## csm77 (17 Sep 2012)

Anonadado me hallo...

Y si la empresa está a nombre de otra persona, ¿no puede darse el caso de que te quedes sin la empresa de Luxemburgo y sin la pasta?

Conozco una persona a la que le pasó hace muchos años haciendo algo parecido...


----------



## motoendurero (17 Sep 2012)

csm77 dijo:


> Anonadado me hallo...
> 
> Y si la empresa está a nombre de otra persona, ¿no puede darse el caso de que te quedes sin la empresa de Luxemburgo y sin la pasta?
> 
> Conozco una persona a la que le pasó hace muchos años haciendo algo parecido...



así es...

pero lo que se hace esque, en las cuentas del banco, figuran un.... "contrato privado" / "autorizacion" en los que no se puede hacer operaciones sin mi supervisión. Es decir... que no soy el titular...pero como si lo fuera. ¿lo entendemos?


Es algo que los banqueros de luxemburgo lo tienen asumido y controlan bien.


----------



## motoendurero (21 Sep 2012)

seguimos para bingooooooooo.....
a falta de unos días para presentar el 3T en España, mis ventas en España bajan un poco y suben cantidubi en Francia.

por cierto...cada vez que he ido a Francia, me he encontrado "nichos" de mercado por explotar. "Nichos" que aquí ya están muy copados. 

 (un ejemplo entre líneas)


----------



## AssGaper (21 Sep 2012)

" ¿Quien puede demostrar que tengo poder de gestión en la otra empresa si no figuro en ningún sitio público? "

sin más, la justicia pueden acceder a tus correos de confirmación que comentaste que hacias antes de que el banco se enterara.

Y es inútil que los borres,las operadoras los tienen cacheados para tales mentesteres. En internet no hay anonimato.


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Sep 2012)

¿no será que simplemente estás más cerca de al impresora que otros?

No, en serio, enhorabuena, me alegro. Además se agradece noticias como esta para elevar un poco la moral.


----------



## euriborfree (22 Sep 2012)

Si tienes precios bajos, vendes a toda españa?

Has pensado en poner pagina web y vender online?

En mi empresa estamos un poco quemados con los catalogos de viking, kalamazoo y otros, el primer catalogo tienen unos precios muy bueno y te enganchan con los regalos, pero no somos gilipollas y nos damos cuenta de que despues del primer pedido los precios se multiplican y no te dejan usar el codigo del primer catalogo que enviaron.

Me sale mas barato la papeleria de la esquina que esos catalogos, estan pensados para que algun comodon en una oficina haga el pedido sin importarle el precio por aquello de "como paga la empresa a mi plin"


----------



## Stopford (22 Sep 2012)

Creo que te han iluminado bastante bien sobre lo que estas haciendo mal y hacienda te terminara pillando. Aunque te rdebo decirte que lo que cuentas no me termina de cuadrar, principalmente lo de despachar en valencia por cuenta de la empresa en Luxemburgo, la aduana valenciana ya te debería haber pedido los comprovativos de entrega comunitaria....

Por otro lado, si lo quieres hacer bien, te abres una trader en hong kong, que sera la empresa que hace las compras por tu cuenta y te refactura. Visa de la cuenta a tirar millas mientras no quieras repatriar dinero.


----------



## motoendurero (22 Sep 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> Creo que te han iluminado bastante bien sobre lo que estas haciendo mal y hacienda te terminara pillando. Aunque te rdebo decirte que lo que cuentas no me termina de cuadrar, principalmente lo de despachar en valencia por cuenta de la empresa en Luxemburgo, la aduana valenciana ya te debería haber pedido los *comprovativos de entrega comunitaria....*
> .



No necesariamente.

Las empresas alemanas que traen piezas para España, no marchan de Valencia a Alemania y vuelven. :XX: 

Dentro de la UE, "en teoría" , hay libertad de capitales y mercancias. 

Lo que si comprueban muy bien... es el tema del IVA. 

No es la primera vez que han solicitado datos a "mi" empresa de luxemburgo sobre los pagos del iva previos antes de soltar la mercancia (para evitar las empresas trucha de fraude del iva)

Por lo demás... no hay problemas.


----------



## motoendurero (22 Sep 2012)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si tienes precios bajos, vendes a toda españa?
> 
> Has pensado en poner pagina web y vender online?
> 
> ...



mi catálogo no puede competir en "volumen" de articulos porque no tengo la estructura necesaria y crecer muy de golpe tiene el problema que, como ha pasado a colegas, que los costes de matenimiento son muy altos y a la minima mal dada, quiebran.

Para mi y, es según lo que aprendí, existe un equilibrio entre el tamaño de empresa y los riesgos que se pueden asumir.

No es lo mismo una empresa con 20 trabajadores(mi caso), bastante manejable, que una empresa con 100 ó 200 trabajadores que debe de facturar una barbaridad para mantener solamente los gastos corrientes.

Si consigo más clientes en Francia, es probable que aumente en uno o dos mis empleados, pero eso de lanzarme a las ventas online en pagina abierta, no es algo que me guste mucho porque o eres la esquisitez como amazon, o no te comes un colín.


----------



## Sombra (22 Sep 2012)

Motoendurero, me recomiendas alguna asesoria, para hacer algo parecido (montar una empresa en el extranjero) pero en plan pequeño-emprendedor con un comercio electrónico.

Gracias.


----------



## Stopford (22 Sep 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> No necesariamente.
> 
> Las empresas alemanas que traen piezas para España, no marchan de Valencia a Alemania y vuelven. :XX:
> 
> ...



No es comparable. La entrega de bienes alemanes en España no están sujetos a controles por parte de las autoridades aduaneras españolas, pero tu has comentado que importas contenedores extra-comunitarios por Valencia por cuenta de tu empresa Luxemburguesa. Si de verdad hicieras eso, efectivamente no pagarías el iva español, pero eso si, la aduana de valencia le exigiría a tu despachante cerrar el despacho en Valencia con la entrega de un comprovativo conforme la mercancia se ha entregado en Luxemburgo y no ha quedado para consumo en España. Si esto te suena a Ruso entonces dudo mucho que estes haciendo lo que dices que haces, ya no dudo, ahora si que no me lo creo.

Por cierto, si de verdad lo estas haciendo y por un misterio cósmico la aduana valencia no está controlando tus despachos en libre práctica intracomunitarios (que se perfectamente que no es posible) que sepas que el día que te pillen pueden revisar todos tus despachos hasta creo que 3 años, ergo, te podrían llegar a facturar de golpe y porrazo los IVAs de 3 años de golpe.


----------



## motoendurero (23 Sep 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> Motoendurero, me recomiendas alguna asesoria, para hacer algo parecido (montar una empresa en el extranjero) pero en plan pequeño-emprendedor con un comercio electrónico.
> 
> Gracias.



no sé....
a mi me pidieron 31.000€ para montar la empresa en luxemburgo(el equivalente a los 3000€ aqui en España).

Pero me consta que mi asesoria ya no aceptan a mas gente....normal.


supongo que no tendrán a gente que poner en Luxemburgo al haber acabado el cupo de luxemburgueses :XX:


----------



## motoendurero (23 Sep 2012)

Stopford dijo:


> ......




bufff... te estás liando. La mercancia no necesariamente tiene que ir al pais de la empresa.

ejemplos varios que he comprobado in situ en el puerto.
-importaciones de tablets chinas de empresa holandesa con destino madrid.
-importaciones de baratijas chinas por empresa irlandeses con destino varios en España.
-importaciones de pastillas de freno chinas por empresa alemana con destino madrid.

e.....
imporaciones de material de oficina china por empresa luxemburguesa con destino Valencia. 



lo que quiero decir... esque es mas facil de lo que parece y parece que hay cierta gente que no lo ha probado. Es adictivo el tema de los impuestos al 1% :o


----------



## Orangecoop (23 Sep 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> no sé....
> 
> Pero me consta que mi asesoria ya no aceptan a mas gente....normal.



::::


----------



## IvanPharma (26 Oct 2012)

Cuando los chinos copen el mercado cuidadín.


----------



## motoendurero (14 Dic 2012)

soy adicto a los beneficios....


a falta de terminar el año y las ventas hasta fin de año, mis beneficios se salen de la gráfica de resultados.

ya puedo decir que sobresalgo ampliamente de la media del foro....(en aspectos estrictamente económicos )


----------



## Cygnus Saint (14 Dic 2012)

Eso se arregla fácilmente. 

Basta reajustar los límites de las gráficas.


----------



## cusbe11 (14 Dic 2012)

Bien, le felicito por crear riqueza y empleo. Ahora que ya conoce los beneficios que ha tenido, de media, ¿cuánto cree que terminará pagando de impuestos sobre los mismos?


----------



## motoendurero (14 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Bien, le felicito por crear riqueza y empleo. Ahora que ya conoce los beneficios que ha tenido, de media, ¿cuánto cree que terminará pagando de impuestos sobre los mismos?



1% + 1% gastos gestion.


----------



## cusbe11 (14 Dic 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> 1% + 1% gastos gestion.



Es decir, que superas ampliamente los ingresos del forero medio y, al mismo tiempo, tributas fácilmente 10-20 veces menos que el forero medio.

Y ésta, amigüitos míos, es una de las muchas razones por las que estamos como estamos, empezando por nuestros queridos políticos que dan razones para cometer fraude fiscal, y terminando por los que defraudan justificándose en los políticos, creando así un círculo vicioso que tiene difícil solución mientras el nivel de madurez y responsabilidad social y política del hispanistaní promedio tienda a cero. Ejemplo, el citado.

Ahora es cuando le digo que espero que usted use las carreteras, hospitales, juzgados, policía, educación y los muchos productos que consume que están parcialmente subvencionados unas 10-20 veces menos que el forero promedio, en caso contrario podría ser usted un hipócrita y un parásito social, siendo muy benevolentes con el lenguaje.

Por supuesto, a usted le dará igual, lo que redunda en lo que dije antes de la madurez y responsabilidad social.


----------



## John Galt 007 (14 Dic 2012)

No deberias contar tantas cosas por aquí...

Me parece que la idea esta bastante bien. El dinero justo para pagar nominas, gastos y ni un duro mas. Los traductores del senado y los coches oficiales que los vaya pagando su puta madre.

Por cierto, si tienes buenos productos y buenos precios, deberías expandirte y exportar todo lo posible.


----------



## motoendurero (14 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No deberias contar tantas cosas por aquí...
> 
> Me parece que la idea esta bastante bien. El dinero justo para pagar nominas, gastos y ni un duro mas. Los traductores del senado y los coches oficiales que los vaya pagando su puta madre.
> 
> Por cierto, si tienes buenos productos y buenos precios, deberías *expandirte *y exportar todo lo posible.



Ahora llevo muy bien la zona sur de Francia. Tengo un comercial que está alló a comisión y el cabrón es un fiera.

Con un buen producto y unos buenos precios...los franceses están comprando como locos. Este mercado es el que me está salvando de la apatía del mercado plano patrio.

Ya tengo 20 trabajadores y espero aumentar a unos 25 antes de pasar a subcontratar el envio. Pero estos planes se pueden trastocar si, como preveo, aumente mucho los envios a Francia. En este caso, mantendré a mis clientes patrios en plan de servicio y subcontrataré el envio fuera(estilo amazon y MRW).

El ahorro de costes por volumen es, sencillamente, brutal. Pasar de un envio de X/kg al 30% de X para cualquier Kg, para grandes volumenes es un ahorro de un 70% y potenciar mi area comercial con alguna ayudita más.


----------



## Sombra (15 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es decir, que superas ampliamente los ingresos del forero medio y, al mismo tiempo, tributas fácilmente 10-20 veces menos que el forero medio.
> 
> Y ésta, amigüitos míos, es una de las muchas razones por las que estamos como estamos, empezando por nuestros queridos políticos que dan razones para cometer fraude fiscal, y terminando por los que defraudan justificándose en los políticos, creando así un círculo vicioso que tiene difícil solución mientras el nivel de madurez y responsabilidad social y política del hispanistaní promedio tienda a cero. Ejemplo, el citado.
> 
> ...



El patriotismo y la moralidad se la pasan los políticos todos los días por el forro y eso que les votamos nosotros y están puestos ahí por nosotros. Si ellos defraudan, dilinquen, extorsionan, y maman de la teta patria, por que no lo va a hacer un tio que tiene una empresa en España y 25 trabajadores cobrando su sueldo todos los meses.
Ya hace más que la escoria política de este país corrupto.


----------



## corto maltes (16 Dic 2012)

A este lo trincan, porque el entramado parece que se lo haya hecho el enemigo, cuando ahora mismo se me ocurre otra cien veces mejor.


----------



## polen (16 Dic 2012)

que fue del furgonetero escaqueitor?


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Dic 2012)

Bueno, el problema es que se tiene todo el dinero el Luxemburgo a nombre de una sociedad.

El sistema es imperfecto, pero esta bien si se pretende seguir invirtiendo desde allí para comprar propiedades, empresas, etc. Lo malo es que no se puede disponer del dinero como y cuando se quiere.

Si el estado recortase los impuestos y los gastos en gilipolleces, la gente no tendría que complicarse la vida para evitar que les roben. 

Mientras el estado siga con sus 400 y pico mil politicos, duplicidades, 5 niveles de administración, burocracia e impuestos desproporcionados, la gente hará todo lo posible por no pagar ni un duro. Eso por no hablar de la escasa o nula seguridad jurídica.

Como las cosas no cambien, solo pagara impuestos el que no tenga mas remedio.

Si se ponen multas por exceso de velocidad, lo normal es que la gente deje de ir rapido.

Si se ponen multas por ganar dinero y crear empleo...


----------



## cusbe11 (16 Dic 2012)

Es cierto lo de los políticos, traductores, coches oficiales y demás historias. Y yo podría añadir subvenciones a la cultura, televisiones públicas, infraestructuras sobredimensionadas o desproporcionadas, concesiones a dedo de proyectos públicos a empresas de enchufados...

Pero no es menos cierto que, por mucho que queramos sobredimensionar esto, la inmensa mayoría del gasto público va a pagar los servicios básicos que, sin todo lo mencionado antes, podrían ser algo mejores. Pero por cada euro que no se paga de impuestos, la inmensa mayoría afecta a los servicios públicos básicos.

Luego podremos discutir sobre si estos servicios son mejores o peores, pero lo que está claro es que, si no se pagan impuestos, estos servicios no se pueden proporcionar. No es la diferencia entre mejor o peor, sino entre que los haya o no.

Y cada vez que se pagan menos impuestos de los debidos y hay que empeorar la calidad de los servicios públicos, se está justificando pagar menos impuestos porque, ¡leches, si la calidad de los servicios públicos es mala! Y se entra en el mismo círculo vicioso que con los politicos, es decir, éstos dan razones para los defraudadores y los defraudadores se escudan en los políticos. Y de ahí no se sale.

Luego está el tema de cómo se las arreglará el defraudador de este hilo para sacar su dinero de Luxemburgo sin levantar sospechas, pero bueno, supongo que tiene un plan milimétricamente trazado 

Saludos.


----------



## rory (16 Dic 2012)

¿Y para servicios que se prestan únicamente desde internet? ¿Dónde se tendría que tributar?

La lógica me dice que en el lugar donde se desarrolle la actividad principalmente. Pero, ¿y si la actividad se desarrolla en varios sitios, a caballo entre varios países?


----------



## motoendurero (16 Dic 2012)

polen dijo:


> que fue del furgonetero escaqueitor?




no se le va a renovar el contrato en enero y vamos a poner a un chaval amigo de otro chaval que trabaja para mí.



Recordad...

cuando el limpiabotas hable de Luxemburgo, ya será hora de replantearse el tema.


----------



## loflipo (16 Dic 2012)

Sombra dijo:


> El patriotismo y la moralidad se la pasan los políticos todos los días por el forro y eso que les votamos nosotros y están puestos ahí por nosotros. Si ellos defraudan, dilinquen, extorsionan, y maman de la teta patria, por que no lo va a hacer un tio que tiene una empresa en España y 25 trabajadores cobrando su sueldo todos los meses.
> Ya hace más que la escoria política de este país corrupto.



Porque cuando eso se generalice y ya nadie pague impuestos, esto va a ser Albania y ya no estamos tan lejos. A ver si sois tan desgraciados de afirmar que un país así sea el camino, aunque lo mismo tampoco se os cae la cara de vergüenza, visto lo visto.

Más de uno de los de aquí os tenian que deportar allí, para que hemprendais sin tener que pagar impuestos. Oh wait...


----------



## cusbe11 (16 Dic 2012)

loflipo dijo:


> Porque cuando eso se generalice y ya nadie pague impuestos, esto va a ser Albania y ya no estamos tan lejos. A ver si sois tan desgraciados de afirmar que un país así sea el camino, aunque lo mismo tampoco se os cae la cara de vergüenza, visto lo visto.
> 
> Más de uno de los de aquí os tenian que deportar allí, para que hemprendais sin tener que pagar impuestos. Oh wait...



Es que los que defraudan aludiendo quejas sobre el gobierno, los impuestos, los servicios, la burocracia... Son unos hipócritas. Coño, si tan mal funciona este país, que se vayan a Luxemburgo y por lo menos tributan legalmente. Pero resulta que tributan ilegalmente, se quedan en España y nos roban a los demás.

¿En qué quedamos?


----------



## John Galt 007 (16 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es que los que defraudan aludiendo quejas sobre el gobierno, los impuestos, los servicios, la burocracia... Son unos hipócritas. Coño, si tan mal funciona este país, que se vayan a Luxemburgo y por lo menos tributan legalmente. Pero resulta que tributan ilegalmente, se quedan en España y nos roban a los demás.
> 
> ¿En qué quedamos?



Por que llamamos robo a crear una empresa que da trabajo a 25 personas, aparte de pagar a proveedores, seguridad social, servicios, IVA, etc?

Si hubiese muchos mas ladrones así, no habría tanto paro y apuesto a que nos iría mejor. 

Cuantos políticos, alcaldes o concejales conoce usted que arriesguen SU patrimonio y creen 25 puestos de trabajo? Sin recibir ni un duro del estado.

Que bajen los impuestos y ya veran como recaudan mas. Y si, hay mucha gente que ha cerrado y ha montado su negocio en otra parte.

Creo que esto es un problema de mentalidad y de prioridades. La prioridad debería ser que todos los ciudadanos puedan ganarse la vida.


----------



## motoendurero (16 Dic 2012)

Son 20..... 25 espero que pronto.


Mi facturacion ahora está casi casi entre un 30% y un 50% en Francia.

Osease... que, en cierta forma, exporto lo que "importo". Además, creo 20 puestos de trabajo que de otra forma, estarian trabajando en el mercado Francés o belga o italiano.

Al corriente en todos los pagos.


Teniendo en cuenta que hay semanas que me paso 4 días entre Valencia y Francia...podríamos decir que de residente español tengo poco.


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Dic 2012)

Cómo que no paga impuestos, los sueldos de sus 20 trabajadores incluyen impuestos que tiene que pagar él también, es más, amablemente se los retiene de la nómina y los ingresa al estado, con coste cero para hacienda, incluida la seguridad social que el empresario paga más que los trabajadores.

Si un trabajador no pagara tantos impuestos tendría un salario neto más elevado con el mismo coste para el empresario.


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Dic 2012)

Si cerrara el chiringuito y contratara a sus comerciales como autónomos le saldría más barato sólo tendría que subcontratar un centro logístico de otra empresa para que le gestionasen sus envíos, ahora hay muchos infrautilizados por la crisis que quizá le salieran más baratos que tener sus empleados.

Y tendríamos que pagar el paro a 10 parados más, y los autónomos cotizan menos a la seguridad social.


----------



## kokoliso1 (16 Dic 2012)

Las empresas deberían poder pagarnos el sueldo íntegro y ya haríamos las cuentas luego con hacienda nosotros así algunos se sorprenderían de enterarse de lo que pagan de impuestos. Ya que no es lo mismo que te lo quiten poco a poco que pagarlo todo de una y tener que sacarlo de tu cuenta.

Incluída la seguridad social completa, en Alemania por ejemplo la paga toda el empleado.


----------



## cusbe11 (16 Dic 2012)

Obviamente está creando empleo. Pero eso no justifica que, al mismo tiempo, está defraudando al fisco, ya sea al español o al francés. Las multinacionales también crean millones de trabajos pero, al mismo tiempo, muchas tributan en las Islas Caimán mientras la mayoría de las PYMEs están pagando sus impuestos. O, poniendo un ejemplo más pasado de rosca, Al Capone también creaba mucho empleo, y eso no justifica lo que hacía. O leñe, otro ejemplo más cercano, el Eurovegas de Madrid tan criticado por muchos, incluso en este foro. Crear empleos no es excusa para actuar de cualquier manera.

Si el usuario que ha abierto este hilo tiene tantos beneficios, está claro que económicamente puede pagar sus impuestos. Pero claro, en ese caso no tendría tanto capital disponible. Mientras tanto, otras empresas que no defraudan y pagan sus impuestos están compitiendo en desigualdad, igual que una PYME compite con IKEA que se gasta millones de euros en abogados y consultores para usar paraísos fiscales legalmente. Está claro que este usuario no es IKEA, pero sí usa los paraísos fiscales para el mismo cometido. Sólo que en este caso, dicho usuario está cometiendo un delito según la legislación española y la francesa. Es decir, ahora mismo le podrían pillar por dos países distintos, y va y lo suelta en estos foros.

Saludos.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Dic 2012)

empiezo a pensar que motoendurero esta siendo imprudente contando estas batallitas en publico.

Personalmente me parece muy interesante la informacion que indica pero creo que esta dando demasiada informacion sobre lo que hace, como lo hace y donde lo hace y al final podria salir por algun lado el "CSI Burbuja" rebuscando empresas en la zona que puedan coincidir con los datos aportados con consecuencias indeseadas por el autor del hilo.


----------



## al loro (16 Dic 2012)

miniempresario dijo:


> ja ja ja! o sea, que la empresa de luxemburgo, no está a tu nombre, con lo cual, deduzco, que ese dinero, aunque tengas tu acceso por internet a las cuentas, tampoco está a tu nombre...
> 
> ya se cual será el final



cadáver fiscal su mujer en 3,2,1..


----------



## enladrillador (16 Dic 2012)

Es que cualquier paga impuestos en españa apra que se vayan en megasueldos a polticiso, rescates bancarios, sueldos a rectores y atechados de universidades. bufff, esta mal claro que si, pero para este panorma, hace bien que coño.


----------



## euriborfree (16 Dic 2012)

enladrillador dijo:


> Es que cualquier paga impuestos en españa apra que se vayan en megasueldos a polticiso, rescates bancarios, sueldos a rectores y atechados de universidades. bufff, esta mal claro que si, pero para este panorma, hace bien que coño.



Subida de impuestos y bajada de servicios son el caldo de cultivo ideal para desincentivar el pago de impuestos.

¿Por que habria alguien de jusitificar el pago de unos impuestos que no conllevan contraprestacion alguna?


----------



## motoendurero (16 Dic 2012)

Depardie va a renunciar a la nacionalidad francesa por temas impositivos.


Si toda una estrella del cine hace estas cosas con los millones que tiene...¿porqué no un mindungui con unas pocas pelillas?


Me arrepiento de una cosa...






....no haberlo sabido hace 10 años.


----------



## Curiosity (17 Dic 2012)

Asi nos va, pero la vdd es q con tanto ladron da ganas de pagar impuestos a otro pais..


----------



## Pedorro (17 Dic 2012)

La estructura que te has montado no resistiría ni la mínima inspección fiscal.

Empezando porque toda la estructura es ilegal al 100%. No se trata de que haya algo que sea cuestionable que pudiese incluso lucharse en un tribunal en caso de disputa, sino que se basa meramente en el ocultismo y en la trampa. 

Segundo, porque todo huele a mierda. Es decir, se ve a kilómetros de qué va el rollo, que es algo más viejo que el mear, porque los de Hacienda no son gilipollas para no darse cuenta de que estás comprando el material a unos precios que no son los normales, entre otras cosas.

Siguiendo porque ante una inspección fiscal, es muy sencillo darse cuenta de que las dos empresas están relacionadas. Vamos, tu mismo has dicho que figuras como apoderado de las cuentas de banco, por tanto, una petición de información por parte de Hacienda, en seguida dejaría ver que tú eres quien maneja las cuentas.

Y eso por no mencionar que lo del 1% de Luxemburgo es otro fraude. Una empresa luxemburguesa que compra material para venderlo a otro país de la UE, no paga impuestos al 1%.

Además, no sé si en luxemburgo las cuentas de una empresa son de dominio público como lo son en muchos países, pero de ser así, es bastante fácil ver que esa empresa sólo tiene como actividad venderte a ti (volumen de ventas coincide con lo facturado a tu empresa), con lo cuál, es otro dato más que apunta al fraude.


Y cómo sacarías el dinero de la empresa? en concepto de qué ? Si la empresa declara dividendos éstos no estarían a tu nombre ... en fin ... otro fraude más, que para cantidades pequeñas puede no notarse, pero para cantidades importantes, es fácil que salten las alarmas en algún sitio.





> Pero si comprais productos fuera y lo revendeis en España, la sociedad patrimonial en luxemburgo es lo ideal.




Una empresa que compra y vende productos, NO ES UNA SOCIEDAD PATRIMONIAL.

Macho .. es que como te investiguen minimamente, huele todo a mierda a kilometros, te van a dar palos por todas partes.


----------



## euriborfree (17 Dic 2012)

si en un año tiene 180000 € de beneficios en la sociedad luxemburguesa es que ha habido mas de 180000 de facturacion, y seguro que mas de 200.000

motoendurero, informate sobre lo que son "operaciones vinculadas", tienes que justificar que se han hecho a precio de mercado

tiene a su favor que lo que no llamara la atencion es que declare pocos beneficios con esta crisis, pero lo que va a cantar una barbaridad es que en Marzo presente un 347 con un volumen de facturacion elevado con una sociedad de Luxemburgo y las transferencias bancarias tambien pueden llamar la atencion


----------



## cusbe11 (17 Dic 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> Depardie va a renunciar a la nacionalidad francesa por temas impositivos.
> 
> 
> Si toda una estrella del cine hace estas cosas con los millones que tiene...¿porqué no un mindungui con unas pocas pelillas?



El pequeño matiz es que Depardieu se va a vivir a Bélgica para tributar allí. Tú te quedas en España pero tributas en Luxemburgo.


----------



## al loro (17 Dic 2012)

cusbe11 dijo:


> El pequeño matiz es que Depardieu se va a vivir a Bélgica para tributar allí. Tú te quedas en España pero tributas en Luxemburgo.



Depardieu tampoco era un santo y como la jugada no le ha salido del todo bien (por las críticas de sus compatriotas franceses) ahora se ha visto obligado a renunciar su ciudadanía francesa entregando el pasaporte.


----------



## Pedorro (17 Dic 2012)

Obligado no. Renuncia porque le da la gana. Es una forma de decirles "idos a tomar por culo".


----------



## motoendurero (17 Dic 2012)

80% creo que se cascaron de impuestos este 2012. Se va echando pestes de la confiscación de los "galos".


----------



## Enterao (19 Dic 2012)

si te pillan en una de estas a cuanto puede llegar la multa ?


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (20 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> si te pillan en una de estas a cuanto puede llegar la multa ?



+120.000 EUR = cárcel

...Aunque con tanta reforma es posible que ya hayan bajado el tope.


----------



## cusbe11 (20 Dic 2012)

Definitivamente, yo no estaría tranquilo:

El delito fiscal tendrá una pena más dura y los delatores serán premiados | Política | EL PAÍS
Hacienda tiene 6.000 millones pendientes de cobro por delito fiscal - CincoDías.com

Según la última noticia, la Agencia Tributaria realiza unas 1000 denuncias anuales por delitos fiscales (>120000 euros). Si yo fuese la competencia del autor de este hilo, o un empleado descontento, ni lo dudaría.

Saludos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (20 Dic 2012)

Pero vamos a ver...

La empresa de Luxemburgo no es suya, supongo que el no figurara alli para nada. Simplemente es su proveedor y punto. El puede comprarles el producto por el precio que crea conveniente.

Otra cuestión es como disponer del dinero. Ahí es donde esta el problema.


----------



## motoendurero (20 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> La empresa de Luxemburgo no es suya, supongo que el no figurara alli para nada. Simplemente es su proveedor y punto. El puede comprarles el producto por el precio que crea conveniente.
> 
> Otra cuestión es como disponer del dinero. Ahí es donde esta el problema.



Legalmente...la empresa no es mia. 

Practicamente... el administrador no puede disponer de las cuentas bancarias sino es con mi "autorizacion".

dicha "autorizacion" es un documento privado que "solo" figura en los bancos y es practica habitual en el sector bancario.


----------



## Pedorro (21 Dic 2012)

> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> La empresa de Luxemburgo no es suya, supongo que el no figurara alli para nada. Simplemente es su proveedor y punto. El puede comprarles el producto por el precio que crea conveniente.
> 
> Otra cuestión es como disponer del dinero. Ahí es donde esta el problema.




Da igual que sea suya o no de cara a la galería.

Lo que importa es que es él quien ejerce el control sobre la empresa.

Y eso se puede demostrar viendo que es él quien maneja las cuentas de banco, por ejemplo. O probablemente también su nombre aparezca en algunas gestiones que hace la empresa de luxemburgo.

Luxemburgo tiene acuerdos de intercambio de información fiscal, y si Hacienda hace una petición de información, el banco está obligado a decir quienes son los titulares, autorizados y/o apoderados de una determinada cuenta de banco.


No sé cómo se denomina en España, pero por ejemplo en UK hay una coas que se llama "shadow director". Se refiere a alguien que maneja o controla o ejerce las funciones de director de una empresa, sin figurar como tal. Si se descubre que alguien dirige una empresa sin figurar como tal, el tratamiento a nivel fiscal es el mismo que si apareciese en los papeles. Por eso lo de poner directores y/o accionistas marioneta, sirve de muy poco.


----------



## Enterao (21 Dic 2012)

yo creo que el se dia de la gestoria que le ha montado el tinglado pero que las leyes y lo que pueda pasar no lo sabe con exactitud..


----------



## kokoliso1 (21 Dic 2012)

Yo haría otra cosa, montaría una empresa legal en Luxemburgo, a tu nombre, que no tenga nada que ver con la que usas ahora, y esa empresa abriría una sucursal en España, puede comprarte la empresa española por un dinero del que pagarías impuestos claro y tu empresa española sería la sucursal ibérica de la luxemburguesa, de esta manera todo sería legal, corríjanme si me equivoco, la empresa luxemburguesa puede poner los precios que quiera a su sucursal española y dejar aquí los mínimos beneficios que quiera, e incluso tener pérdidas y tener que enviar dinero desde luxemburgo para reflotar la empresa española de vez en cuando.

A partir de ese momento todo es legal, es la manera que Apple, Microsoft y otras grandes empresas tienen su sede en Irlanda y pagan pocos impuestos en España, Francia y otros países, dejan poco margen comercial en las filiales y tienen beneficios mínimos por lo que no pagan casi impuestos. 

No sé cuál es el impuesto en Luxemburgo para este tipo de empresas supongo que si los grandes están en Irlanda allí será menor que en Luxemburgo o la legislación allí permitirá mejor esta forma de actuación.

Incluso puedes trasladar tu residencia a Luxemburgo y así no tendrías que cotizar aquí, siempre que pases fuera de España suficientes días al año. Ahora se puede trabajar desde cualquier sitio, y las videoconferencias eliminan muchos viajes.

Todo esto es hipotético, tomároslo como una novela, además no soy experto me puedo equivocar, ¿qué opinan los expertos?


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (21 Dic 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver...
> 
> La empresa de Luxemburgo no es suya, supongo que el no figurara alli para nada. Simplemente es su proveedor y punto. El puede comprarles el producto por el precio que crea conveniente.
> 
> Otra cuestión es como disponer del dinero. Ahí es donde esta el problema.



Luxemburgo es un paraíso fiscal, pero de dinero en A.

Motoenduro ha dejado más rastro que un caracol de dinero en B.

Hacienda no tiene prisa, ya que ahora el límite de 5 años ha sido eliminado. Pero en cuanto tenga los datos, que los tendrá, para soltarle la mordida, Motoenduro recordará a la cabrita que se topó con el T-Rex en Parque Jurásico.


----------



## cusbe11 (21 Dic 2012)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Yo haría otra cosa, montaría una empresa legal en Luxemburgo, a tu nombre, que no tenga nada que ver con la que usas ahora, y esa empresa abriría una sucursal en España, puede comprarte la empresa española por un dinero del que pagarías impuestos claro y tu empresa española sería la sucursal ibérica de la luxemburguesa, de esta manera todo sería legal, corríjanme si me equivoco, la empresa luxemburguesa puede poner los precios que quiera a su sucursal española y dejar aquí los mínimos beneficios que quiera, e incluso tener pérdidas y tener que enviar dinero desde luxemburgo para reflotar la empresa española de vez en cuando.



Tal y como se ha dicho muchas veces en estos foros, se puede abrir una empresa donde nos dé la gana. Pero si se gestiona desde España, el domicilio fiscal es España. Y no hay más historias, es tan simple como eso. La solución ya se ha dicho igualmente: vivir donde se tenga la empresa. Así se gestionará desde ese país y será residente fiscal allí.



xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Pero en cuanto tenga los datos, que los tendrá, para soltarle la mordida, Motoenduro recordará a la cabrita que se topó con el T-Rex en Parque Jurásico.



Que yo recuerde, a la cabrita la colocaron para ser devorada y estaba atada con una cuerda. A ver si lo que dices va a ser más real de lo que parece ::


----------



## Enterao (21 Dic 2012)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Yo haría otra cosa, montaría una empresa legal en Luxemburgo, a tu nombre, que no tenga nada que ver con la que usas ahora, y esa empresa abriría una sucursal en España, puede comprarte la empresa española por un dinero del que pagarías impuestos claro y tu empresa española sería la sucursal ibérica de la luxemburguesa, de esta manera todo sería legal, corríjanme si me equivoco, la empresa luxemburguesa puede poner los precios que quiera a su sucursal española y dejar aquí los mínimos beneficios que quiera, e incluso tener pérdidas y tener que enviar dinero desde luxemburgo para reflotar la empresa española de vez en cuando.
> 
> A partir de ese momento todo es legal, es la manera que Apple, Microsoft y otras grandes empresas tienen su sede en Irlanda y pagan pocos impuestos en España, Francia y otros países, dejan poco margen comercial en las filiales y tienen beneficios mínimos por lo que no pagan casi impuestos.
> 
> ...






me temo que eso lo hacen con derechos de propiedad y respecto a la legislacion usa no la de ue.. el no puede hacerlo porque solo vende muebles..


Typically, the company arranges for the rights to exploit intellectual property outside the United States to be owned by an offshore company. This is achieved by entering into a cost sharing agreement between the U.S. parent and the offshore company, in the terms of U.S. transfer pricing rules. The offshore company continues to receive all of the profits from exploitation of the rights outside the U.S., without paying U.S. tax on the profits unless and until they are remitted to the U.S.[2]


----------



## kokoliso1 (21 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> me temo que eso lo hacen con derechos de propiedad y respecto a la legislacion usa no la de ue.. el no puede hacerlo porque solo vende muebles..
> 
> 
> Typically, the company arranges for the rights to exploit intellectual property outside the United States to be owned by an offshore company. This is achieved by entering into a cost sharing agreement between the U.S. parent and the offshore company, in the terms of U.S. transfer pricing rules. The offshore company continues to receive all of the profits from exploitation of the rights outside the U.S., without paying U.S. tax on the profits unless and until they are remitted to the U.S.[2]



Creo que Apple por ejemplo vende sobre todo hardware producido en China, da igual si es un teléfono o un mueble importado desde China. Y no se refiere a evitar pagar impuestos en EEUU sino en España por las ventas en España, los paga en Irlanda que forma parte de la UE y así se evita pagar aduanas extra.

Aunque posiblemente tenga un centro de distribución para Europa en Irlanda.


----------



## Pedorro (21 Dic 2012)

> yo creo que el se dia de la gestoria que le ha montado el tinglado pero que las leyes y lo que pueda pasar no lo sabe con exactitud..




Suele ser así.

Las gestorias que te venden chiringuitos de este tipo, no te suelen decir toda la verdad sobre las consecuencias y riesgos que puede tener. Ellos quieren hacer su negocio.




> me temo que eso lo hacen con derechos de propiedad y respecto a la legislacion usa no la de ue.. el no puede hacerlo porque solo vende muebles..




El tema principal es que no es lo mismo una multinacional con miles de accionistas y un equipo directivo profesional, que una empresa unipersonal.

El concepto de "control" de la compañía, en el caso de una unipersonal, está muy claro, y es allá donde esa persona es residente.

Sin embargo, con una multinacional, hay muchas personas, y tienen los medios para crear una verdadera estructura offshore, donde no se pueda cuestionar que el control de la empresa offshore está en otro sitio.

Una sóla persona que reside en el país X, no puede montar una empresa en Gibraltar y decir que es residente fiscal en Gibraltar. Una multinacional, sí puede hacerlo.


----------



## Enterao (21 Dic 2012)

hoy estoy un poco espeso (resaca) pero yo creo que no es por no ser multinacional por lo que no lo puede hacer como google. es por que no tiene derechos intelectuales en su negocio.

*
Tax planners call such an arrangement a Double Irish because it relies on two Irish companies. One pays royalties to use intellectual property, generating expenses that reduce Irish taxable income. The second collects the royalties in a tax haven like Bermuda, avoiding Irish taxes.*



si tuviera socieda unipersonal legal y tuviera derechos lo podria hacer igual..


----------



## cusbe11 (21 Dic 2012)

Me parece que estáis diciendo cosas distintas. Uno está hablando de cómo explotan las multinacionales los paraísos fiscales para vender productos, y otro de cómo usar paraísos fiscales para gestionar derechos de autor.


----------



## Pedorro (22 Dic 2012)

> hoy estoy un poco espeso (resaca) pero yo creo que no es por no ser multinacional por lo que no lo puede hacer como google. es por que no tiene derechos intelectuales en su negocio.
> 
> 
> Tax planners call such an arrangement a Double Irish because it relies on two Irish companies. One pays royalties to use intellectual property, generating expenses that reduce Irish taxable income. The second collects the royalties in a tax haven like Bermuda, avoiding Irish taxes.
> ...




No lo podrías hacer tu solo.

La razón es que si creas una sociedad en Bermuda y eres el único accionista, se considera que esa sociedad es residente fiscal en España ya que se controla y gestiona desde españa y por tanto debe pagar el impuesto de sociedades español por sus beneficios. Comprendes no? ya lo hemos explicado en mensajes anteriores, pero parece que a la gente no le entra en la cabeza.

Las multinaciones lo pueden hacer porque tienen capacidad para crear una estructura de verdad en Bermuda, con sus oficinas, su secretaria, y su equipo de directivos residentes en Bermuda. Por tanto, es difícil que la hacienda de otro país pueda determinar que dicha sociedad se gestiona desde otro sitio y por tanto ser residente fiscal en ese otro sitio.


Te recuerdo que según las leyes de practicamente todos los países, una empresa es residente fiscal en el lugar donde está su centro de toma decisiones independientemente del país en el que esté incorporada, y en el caso de empresas unipersonales, ese lugar es casi siempre el país de residencia de esa única persona.


----------



## Enterao (22 Dic 2012)

entonces eso es una bobada , si yo vivo en españa y un mes al año voy a bermuda a tomar las decisiones Que?


----------



## Orangecoop (22 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> entonces eso es una bobada , si yo vivo en españa y un mes al año voy a bermuda a tomar las decisiones Que?



Basta un vistazo a la Ley general tributaria para entender que eres residente fiscal en España aunque te vayas todo el tiempo que quieras al extranjero mientras no certifiques otra residencia fiscal diferente a la española (hay consultas vinculantes al respecto en la web de la aeat o en el memento fiscal 2012 aparecen también varias precisiones al respecto), que te tiene que dar la hacienda del otro país, así que te comes el pastel sí o sí.

A motoendurero lo van a coger sí o sí, la cuestión es cuando, y que conste que yo le aplaudo, pero hay que trabajar ese esquema bastante mejor.


----------



## cusbe11 (22 Dic 2012)

panqueque dijo:


> No te vale. Si vives más de 183 días al año aquí, eres residente fiscal. Incluso aunque te "escapes" los fines de semana, siguen computando.



Es más, probablemente te pidan algún tipo de prueba al respecto, tipo recibos de la luz o algo parecido.


----------



## Enterao (22 Dic 2012)

y si te asocias con alguien del paraiso fiscal ? se puede decir que la gestion la hace el..


----------



## cusbe11 (22 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> y si te asocias con alguien del paraiso fiscal ? se puede decir que la gestion la hace el..



¿Qué entiendes por asociar? ¿Que su nombre figure en los contratos? ¿Que sea el accionista? ¿Que las cuentas bancarias estén a su nombre? Sí, claro, si su nombre figura en los contratos, él es el accionista mayoritario y las cuentas están a su nombre, entonces la empresa es suya, no hay problema 

Para cualquier otro caso, hablaríamos de grados intermedios de lo que viene siendo un hombre de paja.

Yo entiendo que la idea de los paraísos fiscales es muy atractiva, no sólo por el tema fiscal, sino por la libertad y la facilidad de gestión, pero hay que aceptar que únicamente están disponibles legalmente para multinacionales o grandes patrimonios que crean estructuras offshore como debe ser. El resto de la humanidad sólo podemos aspirar a hacerlo ilegalmente y esperar que no nos pillen. O hacerlo ilegalmente y no esperar nada porque los de la gestoría te han vendido la moto de que lo tienes todo en regla, más o menos lo que le ocurre al autor de este hilo ::

Saludos.


----------



## John Galt 007 (22 Dic 2012)

Lo mas fácil y legal es tener la residencia donde haya impuestos bajos. Alquilar un bonito apartamento en Luxemburgo, pagar la luz, etc...

En la UE hay libertad de movimiento de personas, bienes y capitales. Lo que no puede ser es que los politicos nos hayan arruinado y ahora pretendan echar mano del dinero de los demás.


----------



## Pedorro (22 Dic 2012)

> entonces eso es una bobada , si yo vivo en españa y un mes al año voy a bermuda a tomar las decisiones Que?




Ja ja ... sí.

Pero, no, lo siento, no vale.


----------



## Pedorro (23 Dic 2012)

> ¿Qué entiendes por asociar? ¿Que su nombre figure en los contratos? ¿Que sea el accionista? ¿Que las cuentas bancarias estén a su nombre? Sí, claro, si su nombre figura en los contratos, él es el accionista mayoritario y las cuentas están a su nombre, entonces la empresa es suya, no hay problema




Eso a veces tampoco vale, si al final se demuestra que quien mueve los hilos eres tú, o el beneficiario final de los beneficios de la empresa eres tú.


----------



## Pedorro (23 Dic 2012)

> Basta un vistazo a la Ley general tributaria para entender que eres residente fiscal en España aunque te vayas todo el tiempo que quieras al extranjero mientras no certifiques otra residencia fiscal diferente a la española (hay consultas vinculantes al respecto en la web de la aeat o en el memento fiscal 2012 aparecen también varias precisiones al respecto), que te tiene que dar la hacienda del otro país, así que te comes el pastel sí o sí.




Me interesa eso.

¿Puedes darnos información más concreta sobre dónde está escrito esto?


----------



## motoendurero (23 Dic 2012)

Me estoy planteando facturar directamente desde Luxemburgo a mis clientes Franceses.

Cuando consiga un 50% o mas de facturacion, así se lo haré saber.


Por ahora los franceses van "incresecendo" y, espero que este 2013 sea tan bueno como el 2012 galo. Obviamente...espero que no explote mi particular "burbuja francesa".


----------



## Pedorro (24 Dic 2012)

Monteenduero

Todavía no nos has explicado cómo una empresa con régimen tributario de empresa patrimonial, sigue pagando ese 1% para actividades empresariales corrientes.

¿Hay algún tipo de triquiñuela para empresas que hacen comercio internacional?





> 1. Se entenderá que el contribuyente tiene su residencia habitual en territorio español cuando se dé cualquiera de las siguientes circunstancias:
> 
> a) Que permanezca más de 183 días, durante el año natural, en territorio español. Para determinar este período de permanencia en territorio español se computarán las ausencias esporádicas, salvo que el contribuyente acredite su residencia fiscal en otro país. En el supuesto de países o territorios de los calificados reglamentariamente como paraíso fiscal,la Administración tributaria podrá exigir que se pruebe la permanencia en éste durante 183 días en el año natural.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedorro (24 Dic 2012)

> Si pasas 9 meses fuera y no lo documentas (billetes de avión, contratos de trabajo en el extranjero o de prestación de servicios, etc), sigues siendo residente fiscal aquí.




Joder, pues a eso voy. Que si de verdad pasas nueve meses fuera, documentarlo está chupado, no ?

No solo con los billetes de avión, solamente mirar mi cuenta de banco y ver que estoy haciendo continuamente cargos en tiendas del extranjero y sacando dinero de cajeros del extranjero ya es una prueba de que no estás en España. Por no mencionar facturas de teléfono móvil, donde si estás fuera o bien te cobran por el "roaming" o bien estás llamando con un movil extranjero con tarifas locales de otro país.

Yo a lo que iba .. es que no es cierto que haga falta ser residente fiscal en otro sitio. Eso solo facilita el proceso, pero no es en ningún caso excluyente.


Y sí, es verdad que hay otras cosas, como que toda tu vida económica esté en España, o tu mujer o hijos menores de edad estén en España. Eso para los casados, es un problema, y si toda tu actividad está en España también. Pero precisamente hablabamos de crear un empresa offshore y que no sea residente fiscal en España. Si creas un empresa offshore para canalizar desde allí tus negocios, entonces el centro de tus vida económica no va a ser España.


----------



## John Galt 007 (24 Dic 2012)

motoendurero dijo:


> Me estoy planteando facturar directamente desde Luxemburgo a mis clientes Franceses.
> 
> Cuando consiga un 50% o mas de facturacion, así se lo haré saber.
> 
> ...



Yo que tu iria a por Alemania e Italia antes de que lo haga otro. No vayas a medio gas...


----------



## Enterao (24 Dic 2012)

lo que vamos a tener que hacer entonces es cambiar la nacionalidad .


----------



## cusbe11 (24 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> lo que vamos a tener que hacer entonces es cambiar la nacionalidad .



No necesariamente, lo que hay que hacer es cambiar el domicilio fiscal.


----------



## Pedorro (24 Dic 2012)

> Claro, pero es que si creas una empresa offshore, y el mayor volumen de tus actividades está en España (aparte de que realices la gestión administrativa desde allí), se te considera residente fiscal aquí (como persona física, otra cosa es la personalidad jurídica).
> 
> Si más de el 50% de las ventas de la empresa que administras se producen en España, tu residencia fiscal es España (a nivel de rentas personales).
> 
> ...




Yo creo que eso no es así.

Que el 50% de tus ventas esté en España, no significa que el grueso de tus intereses económicos esté aquí.

Por esa regla de tres, cualquier extranjero que monte alguna empresa en su país para venderle cosas a españa, se consideraría residente fiscal sí el 50% de sus clientes están en España. Se podría llegar a considerar residente en España a alguien que nunca ha pisado suelo español, ni siquiera tiene permiso de residencia, ni tampoco tiene ninguna renta originada en España (que tus clientes estén en España no quiere decir que las rentas se originen en España).

Pues eso yo creo que no es así.


Otra cosa es que realices actividades en España, y el grueso de tus intereses económicos esté efectivamente en España. Una actividad económica no está ligada al lugar donde están sus clientes, sino al lugar donde efectivamente se realiza la actividad.

Por ejemplo, si yo tengo una cadena de supermercados en España, y esa es practicamente mi fuente principal de ingresos, sí se podría considerar que el grueso de mis intereses económicos están en España. Sin embargo, si lo que hago consiste en que mi empresa en otro país, vende material oficina a clientes principalmente españoles, yo creo que eso no se puede considerar que el grueso de tus actividades o intereses esté en España.

No es el hecho de que los clientes estén en un país, sino que la actividad se realice en España, o que tu fuente principal de ingresos sea de origen español.

Cuando a nivel fiscal se habla de "origen de ingresos", normalmente no se refiere al lugar donde están los clientes, sino al lugar donde se realizan las actividades que originan las rentas.


----------



## Pedorro (24 Dic 2012)

> Bueno, con probar que resides en ese sitio por alguna razón (ejemplo: no estas de vacaciones) bastaría; pero también habrías de demostrar que el grueso de tu facturación no se realiza en España, y que tu pareja/hijos no viva aquí.




Lo de pareja e hijos, está claro. Si estás en ese caso, no hay duda, eres residente fiscal en España.

Pero lo de la facturación, yo creo que no es así. Si esa facturación se hace a distancia, sin establecimiento permanente ni no permanente de ningún tipo, no creo que se te considere resindente fiscal.

Y fijate que digo "no creo" porque tampoco estoy seguro al 100%, pero sinceramente, lo dudo mucho.


----------



## Enterao (25 Dic 2012)

como ya os conte yo lo que tengo mayormente es propiedad intelectual .(patentes) . me interesaria bastante sacarle el maximo partido . estoy buscando a ver cual es la mejor solucion..


Royalty / Copyright / Patent Holding Company

An offshore company can purchase or be assigned the right to use a copyright, patent, trademark or know-how by its original holders, with a power to sub-license and subsequently exploit the intellectual property right in various countries. Such arrangements must be properly planned, as many high-tax countries impose withholding tax at source on royalty payments. An existence of a double-tax-avoidance treaty between the countries involved may reduce such withholding tax.

An offshore company can be used by internet-businesses to hold domain names and operate websites in a tax-free environment. An offshore company may be especially useful for businesses selling any non-material products through internet. In fact, operation of a high-tech, global, internet-based business through an offshore base is probably the best application of an offshore company, ever.


----------



## cusbe11 (26 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> como ya os conte yo lo que tengo mayormente es propiedad intelectual .(patentes) . me interesaria bastante sacarle el maximo partido . estoy buscando a ver cual es la mejor solucion..
> 
> 
> Royalty / Copyright / Patent Holding Company
> ...



Creo que el tema es muy interesante, aunque en mi humilde opinión deberías abrir un nuevo hilo exponiendo tu caso. El tema lo merece.


----------



## trixet (26 Dic 2012)

Entonces si vives en España y gestionas tu empresa unipersonal desde aquí que está en otro país, la residencia fiscal como persona es en España y la de la sociedad que está en otro país sería Española o del otro país? Y si no tienen acuerdo para evitar doble tributación sería peor verdad?

En cuanto al dinero supongo que habrá gente que usa las t. de crédito para sacarlo en España por ejemplo sin necesidad de ir a ese país por dinero. Pero se puede sacar dinero de la empresa que tienes en otro país para uso propio y no de la empresa si es tu empresa unipersonal?


----------



## Pedorro (26 Dic 2012)

> Eso ya no lo se porque desconozco la normativa para los no nacionales. No obstante, para todos los demás:
> 
> http://www.ief.es/documentos/recurso...10_2010/13.pdf



Bueno, de las citas a la ley que has mencionado, en ningún sitio dice que sea sólo para personas con nacionalidad española, así que eso que dices que no sabes cuál es la normativa para "no nacionales", no le veo mucho sentido, porque, que yo sepa, es la misma, exceptuando una ley que si discrimina, que claramente dice que aquellas personas de nacionalidad española que se vayan a un paraíso fiscal, seguiran tributando en españa durante 5 años.

En su esencia, en lo que respecta residencia fiscal, la ley es la misma para "nacionales" y "no nacionales".




> Por núcleo de intereses puede entenderse el lugar donde se encuentre la mayor parte de sus inversiones, donde radique la sede de sus negocios, desde donde administra sus bienes, o donde obtenga la mayor parte de sus rentas.
> 
> — Para que se considere que dicho núcleo se encuentra en España, basta con que el volumen de actividades o intereses existentes en territorio español sea superior al existente en cualquier otra jurisdicción, consideradas éstas aisladamente




Ya te digo, que el mero hecho de facturar no significa que el origen de las rentas sea ese país.

Te están diciendo claramente 

-"donde se encuentre la mayor parte de sus inversiones"

-"donde radique la sede de sus negocios"

-"desde donde administra sus bienes"

-"donde obtenga sus rentas"


El último punto, "desde donde obtenga sus rentas", ya te he dicho antes, que normalmente las rentas se considera que se obtienen en el lugar donde se realizan las actividades que originan esas rentas ... y no meramente donde está el cliente.

Si tienes una empresa que factura a distancia más del 50% en España, dudo mucho que se pudiese considerar que el grueso de tus intereses económicos están en España, porque por mucho que factures en España, el 100% de la actividad económica se desarrolla en el extranjero.

Como persona física, las rentas que obtienes son las de una empresa extranjera, que realiza sus actividades en el extranjero. Por tanto veo difícil que se te aplique la ley como tu dices.

Si es verdad que según la ley española, algunas rentas, como la venta de servicios, cuando el pagador es residente en españa, se consideran obtenidas en España y están sujetas a retenciones de IRPF por el mero hecho de que el pagador sea residente en España, pero dudo mucho que esto se pueda utilizar para considerar que tu nucleo de negocio principal está en España.

Ya digo que si fuera así, una empresa China de exportaciones, creada únicamente para proveer a Zara (por poner un ejemplo), sus dueños se podrían considerar residentes fiscales en España, y yo creo que eso no es así.






> como ya os conte yo lo que tengo mayormente es propiedad intelectual .(patentes) . me interesaria bastante sacarle el maximo partido . estoy buscando a ver cual es la mejor solucion..





Tienes un problema. Bueno, en realidad dos.

Si eres tu sólo, muy dificilmente esa empresa offshore se podría considerar que no es residente fiscal en España. Solo con esto ya la has cagado. Una empresa es residente allá donde tiene su nucleo principal de decisiones, y en empresas unipersonales, ya sabemos que ese sitio se considera allá donde esa persona es residente.

Tu segundo problema, es que ahora mismo, quizas las patentes están a tu nombre, o quizás a nombre de una SL española?

Bueno, pues si tú creas una empresa offshore, y le "regalas" las patentes a la empresa offshore, se considera como si las hubieses vendido a precio de mercado, y entonces al "venderlas", has hecho una ganancia, que debe tributar como ganancia patrimonial. Esto puede ser un problema gordo si esas patentes tienen mucho valor.

Además, ya de esto no estoy seguro, no sé si incluso habrá alguna implicación en el impuesto de donaciones. Esto no tengo ni idea la verdad, pero habría que mirarlo también.

Si las patentes son de una SL, estás perdido, no tienes manera de librarte de esto.

Si están a tu nombre, aún podrías crear un estrategia para librarte de ello. Tendrías que irte a vivir a otro país donde las futuras ganancias patrimoniales por regalar las patentes estuviesen exentas de tributar. Y una vez creada la empresa offshore, crear otra estrategia para que esa empresa no fuese residente fiscal en ningún sitio de alta fiscalidad. Hay países que tienen regímenes fiscales especiales para este tipo de empresas, creo que en Holanda, algo de eso hay, en Andorra también, luego tienes otros paraísos. Malta creo que también algo tiene.

Pero espera ... si están a tu nombre, ni siquiera te haría falta crear una empresa offshore, bastaría con que te fueses a vivir a UK, Irlanda o Malta, porque allí no tributas sobre rentas pasivas obtenidas en el extranjero (excepto si traes el dinero dentro del país en el año que lo obtuviste).


----------



## Pedorro (26 Dic 2012)

> Entonces si vives en España y gestionas tu empresa unipersonal desde aquí que está en otro país, la residencia fiscal como persona es en España y la de la sociedad que está en otro país sería Española o del otro país? Y si no tienen acuerdo para evitar doble tributación sería peor verdad?




Una empresa es residente fiscal allí donde tiene el nucleo principal de decisiones. Si es unipersonal, ese nucleo es el país donde reside esa persona.

Si no hay convenio, entonces puede ser un problema gordo, porque las rentas podrían estar sujetas al pago de impuestos en dos sitios a la vez.


----------



## trixet (26 Dic 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> Una empresa es residente fiscal allí donde tiene el nucleo principal de decisiones. Si es unipersonal, ese nucleo es el país donde reside esa persona.
> 
> Si no hay convenio, entonces puede ser un problema gordo, porque las rentas podrían estar sujetas al pago de impuestos en dos sitios a la vez.



Pero entonces me estás diciendo que si la empresa unipersonal está en Rusia y vivo en España. Rusia no verá ni un impuesto de sociedades de la empresa en Rusia y lo vería España? Sólo de impuestos de pagar mi sueldo y de las actividades que se hagan en el país con la empresa.


----------



## Orangecoop (26 Dic 2012)

No te líes *Pedorro*, la Hacienda Pública española te va a hacer residente fiscal en España por muchos inventos que hagas, luego ya te harán preocuparte a ti de que demuestres lo que tengas que demostrar para que te hagan las devoluciones que correspondan, si procede, es más, en el caso de demostrada residencia fiscal en país considerado paraíso fiscal, tributas en España por los rendimientos de los 5 primeros años.

También estás obligado a declarar tus cuentas en el extranjero bajo sanciones durísimas que hacen más complicado el tema de deslocalizarte ilegalmente.

Que no lo hayan requerido para inspección no significa que no sepan lo que está haciendo, sencillamente las ejecuciones del plan de inspección tributario van en función de un plan general que sirve como hoja de ruta para que el investigado no pueda alegar indefensión por principio de inseguridad jurídica diciendo que el inspector iba contra él y anular el proceso, pero no implica que ya esté en la lista a la espera que toquen su empresa en un futuro próximo.

Quiero recordar que incluso a veces paralizan la posible inspección tributaria ya que la empresa tiene toda la pinta de alcanzar los 120.000€ necesarios para que sea un delito fiscal, lo que ya no implica sanción tributaria, sino *PENAL*.

También quiero recordar que Luxemburgo es parte del tratado de Schengen, por lo que un mero requerimiento simple al banco, o en su caso, a la hacienda luxemburguesa para que se lo haga a la empresa pantalla de la que nos habla motoendurero, solucionaría ésto. El único país que tiene "algo" más de seguridad respecto a ésto es Suiza por el llamado secreto bancario, pero ojo, el secreto bancario sólo evita que hacienda haga reclamaciones de información directas, pero no evita que se le requiera judicialmente, en ése caso no existe secreto bancario que proteja.


----------



## Orangecoop (26 Dic 2012)

trixet dijo:


> Pero entonces me estás diciendo que si la empresa unipersonal está en Rusia y vivo en España. Rusia no verá ni un impuesto de sociedades de la empresa en Rusia y lo vería España? Sólo de impuestos de pagar mi sueldo y de las actividades que se hagan en el país con la empresa.



Funciona así:

1) Te lees el Real Decreto Legislativo 5/2004, de 5 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley del Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes.

2) Te vas a la página de la AEAT y buscas el CDI con Rusia: http://www.minhap.gob.es/Documentacion/Publico/NormativaDoctrina/Tributaria/CDI/BOE_Rusia.pdf

3) *1) Pagas en Rusia por sus impuestos y pagas en España por los rendimientos que ello te genere si eres obligado tributario según normativa tributaria.*De ésto no te salva nadie.

4) Haces valer el CDI y te devuelven la diferencia, si procede.

Para temas relacionados y si necesitáis asesoramiento profesional de verdad respecto a éste tema, MP.


----------



## trixet (26 Dic 2012)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Funciona así:
> 
> 1) Te lees el Real Decreto Legislativo 5/2004, de 5 de marzo, por el que se aprueba el texto refundido de la Ley del Impuesto sobre la Renta de no Residentes.
> 
> ...



Claro eso en el caso de que haya un acuerdo para evitar la doble tributación y si no lo hay te jodes. Pues vaya gracia:ouch:


----------



## John Galt 007 (26 Dic 2012)

Una empresa tributa donde esta constituida y punto. Probar que la toma de decisiones se efectúa en un país y no en otro es prácticamente imposible.

Habria que probarlo ante un tribunal algo que tiene un gasto elevado y no siempre se puede demostrar al 100%. 

Hacienda son como los ladrones de motos. Si una moto tiene un candado y otra no, es seguro que irán por la segunda.


----------



## Orangecoop (26 Dic 2012)

trixet dijo:


> Claro eso en el caso de que haya un acuerdo para evitar la doble tributación y si no lo hay te jodes. Pues vaya gracia:ouch:



Exacto.



> Una empresa tributa donde esta constituida y punto. Probar que la toma de decisiones se efectúa en un país y no en otro es prácticamente imposible.



No tiene usted ni puta idea, y punto.


----------



## Enterao (26 Dic 2012)

New EU rules which will improve Member States' ability to assess and collect the taxes that they are due will enter into force on 1 January 2013. The Directive on Administrative Cooperation in the field of taxation lays the basis for stronger cooperation and greater information exchange between tax authorities in the EU. One of the key aspects of the Directive is that it brings an end to bank secrecy: one Member State cannot refuse to give information to another just because it is held by a financial institution.



Algirdas Semeta, Commissioner for Taxation, Customs, Anti-Fraud and Audit, said: "These new rules will bring greater transparency, better information exchange and closer cooperation: fundamental tools for fighting tax evasion."



The Directive sets down practical and effective measures to improve administrative cooperation on tax matters. Common forms and procedures for exchanging information are provided, which *will make the transmission of data between national authorities quicker and more efficient. *Tax officials may be authorised to participate in administrative enquiries in another Member State. They will also be able to request that their tax documents and decisions are notified elsewhere in the EU. The Directive has a wide scope, covering all taxes except those already covered under specific EU legislation (i.e. VAT and excise duties).


----------



## motoendurero (26 Dic 2012)

en luxemburgo y, creo que en gibraltar tambien lo hacen, existen empresas o "bufetes" de abogado de personas fisicas "nativas" que se ponen de pantalla.

el riesgo es de fuga..obviamente... que se te lleven la pasta...pero hay bufetes, en los que una sola persona es "gerente" de 100 empresas luxemburguesas(palabras textuales).

Que exista comunicacion entre bancos, es cierto...pero junto a la ley, está la trampa. Los documentos "privados" con autorizaciones ya no están ni registrados en documentos electronicos para evitar filtraciones. 

Si yo quisiera, mañana mismo podría ir a LX y "desvalijar" los fondos de mi empresa".

Hacienda puede hacer todos los cotejos legales que quiera, pero es como si la SEAT le compra asientos a la Volklwagen. Los beneficions de los asientos, tributan en alemania y punto.

Para pequeños empresarios es una pasada, pero me consta que los 30.000€ que me pidieron para empezar a trabajar con ellos, creo que se ha incrementado.

Esos 30.000€ no los pierdos...sino que es el capital inicial de la empresa en LX.

Los impuestos legales son el 1% y, la comision de la gestiones el 1% (lejos del 30% aprox. de España o del 52% para personas fisica)

Vale la pena.


----------



## Enterao (26 Dic 2012)

habria alguna posibilidad de hacerlo sin pagar el 1% incluso? digo hacer tu las gestiones en LX y poner tu los hombres de paja?


----------



## Enterao (26 Dic 2012)

Luxembourg being an EU country has had to make some concessions over recent years regarding bank secrecy. They of course have had to implement the know your customer rules as every bank has had to do.

Luxembourg has a 30% corporate tax rate. Most of you should move on right at this point.

Luxembourg has entered into double taxation treaties with 22 nations. This is a negative. We like to see a complete absence of tax treaties which is the case with Panama. Tax treaties are a warning sign for fishing expeditions, wholesale or limited.

Luxembourg has bearer share companies but they are restricted in some ways as to make them less desirable. Bearer share companies must have their share capital all paid up as evidenced by a bank receipt for the payment. This is not the case in Panama. The bearer share must then be held by a fiduciary trust and the trustee will by law have to follow the know your customer rules and now the ownership privacy has potentially been violated. This is a burden that is not imposed by Panama.

There is an EU Directive whose intent is to introduce a uniform taxation of interest payments received and has been in force in the EU since July 2005. There is no applicability for investors from outside the EU. Luxembourg introduced a withholding tax which initially would be payable at the rate of 15%. In the year 2008 this rate will be raised to 20% in 2008 and to 35% in 2011. Here is the BOMB Luxembourg pays 75% of this withheld tax to the income tax authority in the investor’s country of residence, but without naming the investor from whom this tax has been deducted. Does this make you feel comfortable? For more nonsense it is written that the investor can in his country of residence tax filings claim this amount as prepaid tax in his income tax declaration. Wait it gets even more absurd. An EU resident may instead of paying withholding taxes to Luxembourg can authorize the bank to disclose tax information to the taxation authorities in their home country. Does this sound like an offshore tax haven? It should be pointed out here that an EU resident may, instead of paying withholding tax in Luxembourg, authorize their bank to disclose information concerning their bank account to the income tax authority in their country of residence. *Does this sound like an offshore tax haven and privacy jurisdiction – of course not. Best look elsewhere.*


----------



## euriborfree (26 Dic 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> Luxembourg has entered into double taxation treaties with 22 nations. This is a negative. We like to see a complete absence of tax treaties which is the case with Panama. Tax treaties are a warning sign for fishing expeditions, wholesale or limited.



Aclarar que Panama tiene uno de esos convenios con España


----------



## xY_MWM _Yx (26 Dic 2012)

Para la Hacienda española Luxemburgo es 100% transparente.

Suerte a Muertoendurero.


----------



## motoendurero (26 Dic 2012)

xY_MWM _Yx dijo:


> Para la Hacienda española Luxemburgo es 100% transparente.
> 
> Suerte a Muertoendurero.



gracias..

yo tambien era reacio a poner mi empresa en manos de unos "gestores". Tenia en mente cosas como los sellos y tal. 

Pero fue hablar con gente de confianza. Gente que ya tenia su empresa de esa forma. El "boca a boca".

Gente que lleva desde el tema del euro sin problemas. Y no son dos ni tres. Ni tienen grandes fortunas; son simplemente currantes que quieren proteger a su-s empresas y crear mas empleo porque, todo sea dicho, mi interés es ganar dinero y así, crear empleo.


----------



## Pedorro (27 Dic 2012)

> Pero entonces me estás diciendo que si la empresa unipersonal está en Rusia y vivo en España. Rusia no verá ni un impuesto de sociedades de la empresa en Rusia y lo vería España? Sólo de impuestos de pagar mi sueldo y de las actividades que se hagan en el país con la empresa.




Eso depende del convenio de doble imposición.

Si España tiene convenio con Rusia, normalmente se dice que una empresa es residente fiscal allá donde tiene su sede de dirección efectiva. En caso de empresas unipersonales, eso es muy fácil de determinar.

Si esa empresa Rusa no tiene ningún establecimiento permanente en Rusia, entonces sí, pagarás impuesto de sociedades en España.

Si el hecho de que esté incorporada en Rusia ya de por sí se considera que forma un establecimiento permanente, entonces pagará los impuestos que correspondan en Rusia, y después eso se tendrá en cuenta para determinar cuánto tiene que pagar en España. Es decir, por ejemplo, si en España debe pagar el 25% y en Rusia ha pagado el 10%, entonces eso se tendría en cuenta y solo deberá pagar la diferencia.




> Una empresa tributa donde esta constituida y punto. Probar que la toma de decisiones se efectúa en un país y no en otro es prácticamente imposible



Como ya te han dicho, no tienes ni puta idea.

Si tu eres residente fiscal en España y tienes suficiente participación en una sociedad como para tener el control absoluto de la misma, se considera que el control de dicha sociedad se ejerce desde el país donde eres residente, y por tanto, dicha empresa es residente fiscal en ese país también. No hace falta demostrar nada, simplemente mirando ciertos hechos objetivos, es suficiente.





> No te líes Pedorro, la Hacienda Pública española te va a hacer residente fiscal en España por muchos inventos que hagas, luego ya te harán preocuparte a ti de que demuestres lo que tengas que demostrar para que te hagan las devoluciones que correspondan, si procede, es más, en el caso de demostrada residencia fiscal en país considerado paraíso fiscal, tributas en España por los rendimientos de los 5 primeros años.




Yo no me lio, y no sé de qué inventos estás hablando.

La Hacienda española te hará residente fiscal si procede que te lo hagan, no por capricho, ni por defecto. Y no se trata de hacer inventos, si no de seguir las leyes y normativas.

Y en el caso de los paraísos fiscales, sólo se aplica si eres español, y además la residencia en el paraíso es consecutiva a la residencia fiscal en España. A un español que es residente fiscal en otro país y luego se va a un paraíso, no le pueden aplicar esa norma.





> en luxemburgo y, creo que en gibraltar tambien lo hacen, existen empresas o "bufetes" de abogado de personas fisicas "nativas" que se ponen de pantalla.




Eso lo hacen en todas partes.

Pero esos hombres de paja que sirven de pantalla, en seguida salen a relucir con una mínima investigación, porque, estos hombres de paja, con frecuencia sólo ponen el nombre, pero luego no intervienen ni lo más mínimo en la gestión real de la empresa, y eso, cuando las cosas se investigan, se ve.




> Hacienda puede hacer todos los cotejos legales que quiera, pero es como si la SEAT le compra asientos a la Volklwagen. Los beneficions de los asientos, tributan en alemania y punto




No, a efectos legales, no es lo mismo, por mucho que tú te empeñes.





> Los impuestos legales son el 1% y, la comision de la gestiones el 1% (lejos del 30% aprox. de España o del 52% para personas fisica)




Todavía no nos has explicado qué tipo de empresa es esa que sólo paga un 1%.

Hablabas de "sociedad patrimonial", pero joder, es que una sociedad que compra y vende material de oficina no es una sociedad patrimonial. Pero bueno ..... ¿nos lo explicarás?

Es evidente que ahí hay otra trampa, porque una sociedad luxemburguesa que compra y vende material de oficina, no paga al 1%.


----------



## Orangecoop (27 Dic 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> Yo no me lio, y no sé de qué inventos estás hablando.
> 
> La Hacienda española te hará residente fiscal si procede que te lo hagan, no por capricho, ni por defecto. Y no se trata de hacer inventos, si no de seguir las leyes y normativas.
> 
> Y en el caso de los paraísos fiscales, sólo se aplica si eres español, y además la residencia en el paraíso es consecutiva a la residencia fiscal en España. A un español que es residente fiscal en otro país y luego se va a un paraíso, no le pueden aplicar esa norma.



Hombre, a efectos normativos es como dices, a efectos prácticos te hacen residente amparándose a clavos ardiendo, he visto como consideran establecimiento permanente un amarre alquilado por un no residente y le hacen tributar en España por sus rentas mundiales conocidas, luego ya hubo que preocuparse de demostrar que el mayor valor del inmobilizado y el centro de intereses vitales se encontraban en su país de residencia.

Respecto a lo segundo, es totalmente cierto y una idiotez de norma ya que es sumamente fácil de burlar, como tú dices basta hacer una consecución de residencias para evitar la norma, pero asimilaba que en ésta conversación asumíamos que era residente español.


----------



## Pedorro (27 Dic 2012)

> Hombre, a efectos normativos es como dices, a efectos prácticos te hacen residente amparándose a clavos ardiendo, he visto como consideran establecimiento permanente un amarre alquilado por un no residente y le hacen tributar en España por sus rentas mundiales conocidas, luego ya hubo que preocuparse de demostrar que el mayor valor del inmobilizado y el centro de intereses vitales se encontraban en su país de residencia.




Es cierto que en la Hacienda española son bastante sinverguenzas.

Igual que cuando te marchas eres tu quien debe demostrar que te has marchado, creo que cuando uno es extranjero, o lleva viviendo años en el extranjero, deberían ser ellos los que demostrasen que has vuelto, o al menos admitir el beneficio de la duda mientras contestas a un requerimiento de información si tienen indicios sólidos de que tu residencia fiscal podría ser españa, y mira que hablo de indicios sólidos, y no meramente por capricho.

Es cierto, por lo que oigo, que son mucho más agresivos que eso, y primero te hacen "culpable", y después recaé en ti toda la responsabilidad de demostrar que eres inocente. Eso es particularmente cierto si tienes nacionalidad española. Con los extranjeros, no se pasan tanto.

Yo por eso a veces tengo miedo de ellos. Vivo en el extranjero desde hace un huevo de años y tengo asuntos con paraísos, aunque todos legales al 100%, pero el hecho de tener una casa de vacaciones en España, me tiene intranquilo porque un dia, estos hijos de puta se podrían sacar de la manga que sólo por eso ya debo ser residente y hacerme doscientasmil preguntas sobre mis asuntos, que en principio no tendría por qué contestar porque no les incumbe, pero que de no hacerlo quizás me podrían poner en una situación incómoda.


----------



## juancho (28 Dic 2012)

Increible.

Un dia saldra algun forero diciendo que ha matado a alguien pero que no lo van a pillar porque ha hecho desaparecer el cuerpo y el arma del delito...sin darse cuenta de que esto esta mas vigilado que Fort Nox.







Si los tontos volaran...el cielo estaria lleno de pajaros.


----------



## Pedorro (28 Dic 2012)

Bueno, sigo indagando en el tema, y no veo ni rastro del rollo ese de que las empresas de Luxemburgo pagan un 1%.

Le he preguntado varias veces al forero que abrió el hilo, y ni se ha molestado en contestar, ni siquiera para irse por las ramas.


Al principio hablaba de una "sociedad patrimonial" ... en fin ... ¿qué cojones tiene que ver una sociedad patrimonial con la compra-venta de material de oficina, que es una actividad empresarial normal y corriente.

Las empresas de Luxemburgo pagan casi un 30% por las actividades empresariales convencionales como esa.

No he logrado encontrar ninguna información sobre ese supuesto 1% que pagan las empresas, para ningún tipo de renta.



O está haciendo un chanchullo gordo en Luxemburgo, o bien se está marcando un farol y de los gordos.



Por tercera o cuarta vez, pido que nos lo explique .. aunque dudo mucho que nos vaya a contestar.


----------



## cusbe11 (28 Dic 2012)

Veréis, al final se van a pegar por él el fisco español, el francés y el luxemburgués. O este tío es un troll, o le pone el delito fiscal ::


----------



## motoendurero (28 Dic 2012)

Pedorro dijo:


> Bueno, sigo indagando en el tema, y no veo ni rastro del rollo ese de que las empresas de Luxemburgo pagan un 1%.
> 
> Le he preguntado varias veces al forero que abrió el hilo, y ni se ha molestado en contestar, ni siquiera para irse por las ramas.
> 
> ...




A ver... lo que el gestor me ha comentado o permitido "saber" esque mi empresa de LX es una sociedad patrimonial y que tributa al 1% allí.

Allí hay unos gestores (dos sino recuerdo mal, que no conozco personalmente) que llevan varias empresas.

El kit de la cuestion es permitirnos a empresas como nosotros de compra-venta, de servicios...etc poder acceder a un tipo de sociedad cuyo fin es el de negociar con capitales o "inversiones".

lo captas? pues eso.

tampoco llego a más; para eso le pago otro 1% a los gestores; para que lo gestionen.


----------



## Pedorro (29 Dic 2012)

> El kit de la cuestion es permitirnos a empresas como nosotros de compra-venta, de servicios...etc poder acceder a un tipo de sociedad cuyo fin es el de negociar con capitales o "inversiones".
> 
> lo captas? pues eso.




Ja ja ja ja 

Me descojono de la risa.


Una sociedad patrimonial quizás puede hacer actividades comerciales ... pero .. evidentemente, por esas rentas no paga un 1%

O te estás pegando un farol ... o bien te han engañado y te lo has creido.


Comprar y vender material de oficina no es "negociar con capitales ni inversiones".

¿De verdad te crees que que una empresa de inversión patrimonial va a poder dedicarse a otra cosa y pagar como si fuera patrimonial?? Cada tipo de actividad, tiene su porcentaje impositivo. Y o bien una sociedad está limitada a un tipo de actividad, o bien puede hacer cualquier cosa, y cada tipo de renta se grava de una manera.

En serio ... nos estás tomando el pelo ???

Si eso fuera así, quién cojones iba a estar pagando el 30%, que es la tarifa normal del impuesto de sociedades ???


Es como decir que creo una SICAV en España y luego la uso para vender material de oficina y pagar sólo un 1%. Eso es una soberana gilipollez.


Ya te digo ... o te han timado y te vas a meter en un lio de cojones, o bien todo es un fraude con letras mayúsculas, o bien vas de farol. Creo que solo existe una de estas tres posibilidades.


Luego encima nos vienes con el rollo de que "todo es legal".... me descojono :XX:



¿ Por cierto, nos puedes decir que tipo de sociedad has creado ? ¿O no te lo han contado los gestores?


----------



## motoendurero (29 Dic 2012)

trabajo muy duro para tener que perder ya el tiempo con este tema y, mucho menos, dejarme saquear por este estado confiscatorio.

ya os he dicho que la forma es una sociedad patrimonial. Internamente...como lo tengan montando, me es indiferente. Yo fui por referencia de otro empresario y, según su experiencia, 0 problemas.


PD:Tambien mucha gente se descojonaba con que las SICAVS solo eran para cerca de 100 usuarios y, luego, resulta, que se apuntan los trabajadores / familiares / y el vecino del 5º para cumplir el cupo. Vamos... 100 hombre de paja.

ala... que tengo que cerrar cuentas.

tema cerrado.


----------

